# March 2014 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

March - Spring is on the way, not that you'd know it by the weather across much of the US today. What's on your to-do list this month? What steps are you taking toward preparedness? Share your daily journey here!


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, checking in here. TDD thanks so much for that website, the other half is very excited by that.

LM, I have no words just hugs :grouphug:

MGM hiya busy bee!

Well my March to-do list looks like this:

1. buy more Ammo
2. Review food storage and place beef order
3. start working to prep the garden

Keeping it small this year as we don't know if we will be moving this summer. We miss our old house and hubby's parents are getting older. They want to move into a 1 story house and rent out their 2 story place. They can live here.

All in all, a promising start to the year.:sing:


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

We're plotting the garden and thinking about a new tiller. We're in the research phase of our purchase. Just got the family (my spouse & our roommate) to realize the severe need for gardening now that we've run through our canned goods from years past. We're down to pickles and strawberry jam.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, *fsonja*! It would be wonderful if you're able to be closer to family as they age. When I was working in the hospital, we'd get an influx of elderly patients around Thanksgiving and Christmas when visiting family would find their parents not doing well on their own. If you can be there on a daily basis, you're much more able to keep up on subtle changes before they reach crisis status.

*HTG*, if ya have to be down to something, strawberry jam gets my vote - yum! 

I'm working on garden plans this month, too. I went grocery shopping last week, and the price increases were really noticeable. I didn't need much, thankfully. I am going to be working hard to increase home food production this year.

March To-Do List:
1. Start my garden seeds in house and winter sowing.
2. Continue weeding raised beds and readying for Spring planting.
3. Weed flower beds around house and add compost - plan to grow more food amongst the flowers, as well as flowers amongst the food in the main garden.
4. Spread generous layer of compost over the rocky, sandy soil in main garden for corn patch(es), squash, and potatoes.
5. Buy more storage tanks for rain water.
6. Level ground for swimming pool, scrub metal barn roof, and channel rain water to pool for more water storage.
7. Organize paperwork and file taxes.
8. Get insurance in order and see the dentist again.
9. Figure out what I'll need to budget for living expenses rest of 2014.
10. Clean house roof and gutters of moss and algae, caulk gutters, set up rain water collection system from house roof.
11. If able to get some help for it, build green house frame and install glass. 2-3 person job there.

I'm starting the seed sowing process tonight by playing with my seed collection and deciding which seeds to order from Martin. 

My 2nd dentist appointment was a comedy of errors - something broke and they shot water up my nose, the rubber gum dam leaked bleach down my neck, I gagged on an acid solution (mild, but nasty tasting), they had a heck of a time finding files long enough for my root canal (evidently I have exceptionally long roots to my teeth  ), and a 2 hr appointment turned into 3 full hours! I have a great dentist, but it was a really, really good day for Murphy. :Bawling: On the good side, the shots didn't hurt, and I didn't need the 2nd root canal he thought I might. I was so wiped out after the appointment I was thinking about texting my ddil and begging off a return to the waterpark, when I got a text from her saying the girls had worn out and they were heading home. I ended up going home and sleeping much of the rest of the day, and have taken until today to recover from 2 sleepless nights in a row (Tue and Wed night). 

For anyone who has one close to them, I've got to give the Great Wolf Lodge a 2 thumbs up! The plan is to go back in May for K's bd, and I've already been invited along. All 3 girls really enjoyed the stay - it's very family friendly, the breakfast buffet was to die for, and the staff sang The Wolf Lodge Birthday Song to L at breakfast. With me there, my ds/ddil could take the older 2 girls to the arcade while Guppy slept and I kicked back in the room. With all 3 adults there, it's a lot easier to keep track of and take all 3 girls to whatever part of the water park they wanted to check out. I'd never been to a water park before, and I had the time of my life.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

We have all our seeds, just started leeks, spinach and celery seeds in the downstairs bathroom. (Had to tell MIL she'll have to use ours when she visits this month!). The biggest thing this year is an even bigger garden. As it gets bigger and bigger it gets harder to organize and plan (and we're not the greatest at that). 

I'm feeling anxious about the amount of canned chili, stew and taco meat we went through this winter and my goal is to get that stocked back up this month. 

Been thinking about a solar oven as well, I'd like to have a plan to build one this year.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Goals here are pretty simple for March....decide on exactly when to turn in notice for this place, pack and start moving. I don't want to pull the kiddos from this school too early, don't want pay rent on two places for 3 months and don't want to be rushed during the move (we plan to sale/donate A LOT of un-used, un-loved stuff and not take it along). Decisions, decisions...guess I'll schedule a meeting with the principal to discuss possibilities.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My tomatoes are up so I'll be moving them out of the plastic bag into the sunny window if it ever warms up enough. High today was -6 and its down to -20 here tonight. Even a sunny day doesn't warm up the window much when its that cold out.

I got my storage buckets painted with blackboard paint so now need to get them labeled. I'm thinking of painting the wall over the deep freeze with blackboard paint and using it to list the freezer contents. Need to defrost the freezer before warm weather arrives so it would be a good time to make the list.

Also, need to do Spring cleaning before garden time so this month would be perfect. Trouble is I have no real desire to clean -- it will just get dirty again. Oh well, needs must.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ann, I like your ideas for using the blackboard paint. 

Ordered my tomato seeds from Martin. Looked on CL for water tanks and found food grade 275 gallon caged totes for $90 each, so I might be making a trip to pick up all I can haul at that price. I'll need to coordinate with my son or my ex to use a trailer behind my truck to make it worthwhile. Ex has the trailer. Sorted through seeds...I always say I'm only planting the vegies I really know I'll eat, and then I start through my seed collection and see all the interesting seeds I've not had a chance to grow out yet...sigh. I'm really hoping that the weather is better tomorrow so I can start sterilizing compost for starter mix and do some weeding.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We are iced in......10F here on the farm. 30mph winds. 65F+ Drop from Saturday. Thunder sleet, all day. Wind chills in the negatives.

Dh caved and made an "offer" on that property. They countered......we did not. It is over priced. He said he is done with it. I said I understand. (Whew, that was close)

Feed store order made.
Didn't get anything done garden wise....like I had hoped.
I looked out my kitchen window, at my frozen - full bloomed orchard.... with a heavy heart. Dog gone it!:flame: They were so beautiful and promising.

Vosey - I have 2 Solar ovens and my cuz has a parabolic solar oven.....He actually got it hot enough to use his pressure cooker!!!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Seed shelves are set up, seeds on hand. Need to get them started, just tough getting motivated when it's 3 degrees in the morning, and a foot of packed snow on the ground.
We'll get it done, just need at least one sunny nice day.

Matt


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Taking a step back from prepping here! My pantry is so overstocked that I can't find things! DH called me a grocery hoarder!! There is very little that I need to restock. For the past couple of months, I have mainly bought fresh vegetables, fruit and dairy and canned chick peas. Have been working on clearing out the freezer. My plan for this morning is to once again re-organize it. I would like to make room to get some beef in there before the price gets even higher.

DH will be starting his pepper seeds soon since they take so long. There is the possibility that he could transfer to VT so we don't want to get ahead of ourselves in the garden if we're not going to be here. If we stay, we've going to have a limited garden due to my back (surgery planned for April). Will probably only do the essentials: peppers, tomatoes, lettuce, cukes, and zukes!

The ongoing work of moving sooner or later is cleaning out and getting rid of stuff. My Mama once told DH that the attic ceiling would collapse if he didn't get rid of some books! He is getting near the end of his engineering career so we've been selling a lot of his technical books on ebay. I have sold some craft stuff but still have a long way to go. A lot of stuff has been going directly to the yard sale boxes. I'm sure it will take more than one sale to clear out so much stuff!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We started out with rain yesterday, changed to freezing rain/ice, now its been snowing since about 5am.

Our youngest DD had called to tell us that 2 women were stalked thru WalMart and then attacked when they went to their car. This is the same WalMart that we shop at and about 10 minutes from where DD lives. This is a tourist area, ski slopes about 30 minutes from where this happened, but also right off interstate and a truck stop nearby. This is part of the reason I want a cc. Not safe to even go to the grocery store.

My march to do list....
1..paint my kitchen 
2..get organized
3..replace part of garden fence
4..get a good inventory of pantry and all our supplies
5..i would like to learn how to knit:ashamed:
6..lose 9 pounds
7..finish the dang coop
8..get a new compost pile started
9..try to get the first 8 things done.

Dh and I are enjoying ourselves once again. Dgds are at their other grandparents for now, so I know they are safe. There's nothing more we can do until court. I miss them terribly, but I haven't had to change a diaper since last Tuesday.

Off to the coffee pot. Have a great day.

Oh, dh said since we haven't spent any money for awhile, I have the ok to shop and replenish. Definitely going to do that and try and do alot of it online.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Storm Titan whizzed thru here leaving usd about 2" of hard packed sleet but not complaining as that in freezing rain would have taken out the power for sure. Winds were howling for awhile but just bitterly cold and sunny now. Seems we've had more than the usual gloomy days this winter so nice to see sun. Think I'll go out to ghouse and fill some flats...will be a lovely warm spot to putter!

We have so much on our to- do list like everyone else:

---New clothesline...post actually snapped off in last storm..was pressure treated in cement
--have a door made for our cellar...son will do that. 
--do some plastering around rock foundation...actually saw a snack slither through there....gives me chills! Bad enough huge spiders live in the cellar and once a rabbit got in causing huge ruckus in the middle of the night! Devil of a time chasing it out.
--major caulking needed around windows. Storms this winter drove us to taping plastic over windows. Plus wash all the windows outside and dig out extension ladder to do second story.
--chicken house needs cleaning and brooder set up for chicks March 27
--fence fixing as usual

Had to reschedule sending cow to butcher today. No chance of getting trailer into barnyard. Good thing we picked up a couple extry bales of hay.

Haven't started planting anything. Don't want to pay for heat too long so will wait until the 15th March or so. Weather Channel predicts a colder than normal March. I like to look back and see what I was doing last March...on the 8th I planted beets, carrots,l lettuce and spinach which were a huge success. Don't think that is gonna happen this year....


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bugger!
lost my helper for the week....my brother has cellulitus? in his leg so my son is helping him out....good timing actually for both my brother and my son (needs money).


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well the storm never showed here, guess those to the south got it. Friday they said 8" of snow plus ice......we got 1 to 1-1/2" of snow, lol. Temps are cold, though....only got to about 10 today.

Going to Berlin Seed with my folk tomorrow. My parents went on a bus trip last year and found out about this place. No GMO seeds!! I have a wish list and a "I really have to get this if at all possible" list, lol. Will be a nice break in routine.....and fun to visit with my folks.

Went to a gun show on Saturday, didn't find much of interest, but prices are getting back down to reasonable. On the way out with stopped at a Friends of the NRA table....THAT was the find of the show!! They had a flyer for an indoor range that we never heard of. Started talking to the guy stand there and he said it was open 24/7, except when the Jr Rifle Team was meeting........we have been looking for just this kind of thing for the kids.....and here there is a range not 30 min from us with one!! I'll call this week and see if we can get an interview about being members (they only allow 100 families and are currently taking applications). Both kids are interested in the team....the guy at the show was happy to hear we had kids that would be interested. He gave us the names of the guys we need to get in contact with....his son did it from age 12 till he entered the military. Apparently 2 of our state colleges have teams.....and recruit from this team....with the word scholarship involved


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a lot of us are in the same boat--waiting til weather seems better to do much in the gardens. 

MGM, your dental saga mirrors one dh has been going through! He is eligible to have work done at the military academy near us, but they have worked on him for four hours at a time three times now and still not done with the crown. I'm thinking it will be May before he's finished. 

LindaMarie, glad you are hanging in there, and it's good to hear the children are in a safe place so you don't have to worry about them so much. Nothing really that you can do until court, as you say. We're here for you, so just enjoy time with your dh and do what you can in the meantime!

Our gd was in an accident with her bf today--totalled her pickup when a vehicle turned in front of her and she t-boned it. Luckily none of the people were injured. Things just go from bad to worse for the gd. Since she stopped taking her meds a few years ago, she hasn't been making good decisions and not a thing I can do about it, except try to reason with her. The bf isn't much better, can't seem to keep a job and they are constantly behind in rent, pawning things, etc. I try not to worry and stress! I need to get out and dig in the dirt!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan...thank goodness no one was hurt. I honestly think that there is a whole generation out there that has no idea what they are doing. 

I can't get to dig in the dirt as its covered with snow, but tomorrow I think I will go out and shovel. I feel like dh and I are on a second honeymoon.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM - Jan - I can't dig in the dirt - either.... and my screen name is TexasDIRTDIGGER!!!! There is no justice!!

LM -Glad things are going better for you.

We made it to a balmy 30F yesterday.......These winds are brutal. 
Our average last freeze is Mid March...........I'm not gonna trust it this time, as I don't think we are about to turn the corner with this weather.
Warnings for 2 days now from electric co......... rolling blackouts if folks don't tap the brakes on usage.

Jen - I occasionally shoot with a team..... great fun. Very cool to find a range close by.

I have not secured "grannies" canning jars yet!! I sure hope they give them up.:teehee:
I have enough scraps to batch and can some dog food. 
I have been scouring the ads for anything I can start canning. I am feeling anxious. need to get proactive.

Mutti -do some plastering around rock foundation...actually saw a snack slither through there....gives me chills! Bad enough huge spiders live in the cellar and once a rabbit got in causing huge ruckus in the middle of the night! Devil of a time chasing it out.

What kinda snack was it?? Was it still alive??? LOL!!!! Heeeehee!!

You guys stay safe and warm... I gotta run.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Its 6 degrees here. At least 8 inches on top of the freezing rain we got.

Tdd....if this keeps up, none of us are going to be digging in the dirt!!!!!

Everyone stay warm, I'm taking my coffee cup and heading to my loom.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

:nanner: Yeah, for second honeymoons LM!!

Mutti - I agree with TDD...what kind of snake? Did it turn into dinner...or is it free for a repeat performance?

Jan -Praise God for no injuries. Good job reminding yourself that your worrying and stressing won't solve gd's problem.

Weather is going to give us a gem on Friday (about 44 degrees). I think I will get out and turn the soil -if it's thaw, lol- to turn in the leaves from last fall. I know it's going to freeze and snow on top of it.....but I need the "hope" a spring is coming  I'm usually a "the weather is what the weather is" kind of gal....but this winter is starting to get on my nerves, too.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've decided to finally join this thread after a year of lurking and promising myself to get more involved in my prepping and the amazing community here. Here's my list to-date:

&#9744; Get rain barrel from H's house
&#9744; Install rain barrel from H's house
&#9744; Scour freecycle/CL/FB for canning jars
&#9744; Buy more canning jar lids
&#9744; Find gun range near here that doesn't need an NRA membership
&#9744; Build window ledges in the kitchen and living room for growing lettuce and herbs
&#9744; Can pinto beans in freezer
&#9744; Buy another ten boxes of ammo
&#9744; Weed out strawberry patch and make walkways
&#9744; Buy 2 more compost bins during sale
&#9744; Make new list of freezer items
&#9744; Abners (Rte 17 junk place) - get more rain barrels there
&#9744; Put together emergency kits
&#9744; Make list of canning recipes
&#9744; Put together BOBs, smaller ones for the kids
&#9744; Put together first aid kits

I've already made two big steps: My dehydrator motor blew last summer while drying back to back loads of mushrooms - I ran it for nearly a week straight! I've been borrowing a friend's machine, but she wants it back, so I've been scouring Ebay and Amazon for a replacement. The cheapest I could find was $40&#8230;so I called the company. They're sending me a replacement motor that fits my old cover for only $20!! My other big step was to figure out what to do about my pressure canner. Last year my DD knocked the lid off the table and the vent valve snapped off. I was looking at replacing it but was not happy about spending $100 for a new canner. Once again, I decided to call the company and they're sending me a new valve vent for less than $10!! I've got so much stuff in my chest freezers that I know I can put up in jars and now I can do it! Super excited to restart my prepping efforts!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Question for those who dehydrate a lot: I have a cheap dehydrator (one of the round ones) that I got at a yard sale. It seems to take a lot longer than I think it should to dry anything and it smells! I don't use it very much because of the strong odor. I have cleaned the whole thing including having DH take out the electrical and it still smells. Is this normal???


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Cindy, I've ruined two of those round dehydrators, I think by putting too many trays on them, more than they are rated for. They end up pushing down on the fan blades and making a noise and plastic smell. You can take out the little screws and remove the cover of the motor and fan and see if there is anything in there that is causing the smell. Be sure to unplug first, tho! 

Decided other than helping gd get her truck to the scrap yard, we are going to let them flounder and figure out their own problems. Every time she and her boyfriend get a little money they do something stupid with it rather than pay car insurance and rent. We certainly can't keep supporting them, and his parents feel the same. Neither is too bright, but they want to be treated like adults! There is only so much you can do! It's hard to let them grow up and face the consequences!

Linda, you have a loom? Wonderful therapy! Glad you are ok, eventually it will be spring, just keep doing indoor things, and suddenly it will be here--I keep telling myself!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ken took out all the screws and the motor etc. It's worse than a plastic smell. If no one else is having this problem, than I would think it's this dehydrator.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just ran to my favorite store in the area to get that 9mm ammo&#8230;talk about sticker shock! I know from reading the S&EP threads that it had gone up in price, but it's nearly doubled since last year!  Good news is that it's $5 cheaper at Ace and we'll stock up next week with the coupons we just got for the store. 
Now I'm kicking myself for not stocking up last year, but as my husband reminded me, we had NO money to do so back then&#8230;at least we have a few extra dollars this year! Also while at Ace, I found pint jars on sale and got three cases with a $5 off coupon. At least now I can get started on canning again. It feels so much better makes these tiny steps towards being more prepared&#8230; eep:

Cindy: I'd guess it was the dehydrator itself. Mine only smells after a round of onions or mushrooms, and a long soak in vinegar water with a splash of bleach takes the smell right out. You could also call up the company and see if they can replace the motor. I had good luck with that yesterday!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

That particular snake was never found but I've taken my revenge on many of his relatives! If snakes wouldn't act so sneaky I could like them better...all of a sudden you see something from the corner of your eye and the scream comes out....that particular snake actually tried to bite DH as he grabbed its tail...you'd drop it , too!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I've had a couple of those small round dehydrators and ended up giving them to Goodwill. They just did not work. I've gone back to the dehydrator that ds made for me in shop class in 1978. Wooden box with trays made of fiberglass screening. Heat source 4 light sockets in the bottom of the box. I actually only use 3 of 4 or box gets too hot and I use 40 watt bulbs. I would like to add a small fan as I have to switch trays around to get things to dry evenly. My dream is to find an Excalibur dehydrator at a thrift shop for $40 -- so far unfulfilled dream!

I refuse to let myself think about getting into the garden. This is Iowa and Northern Iowa at that and no way to reasonably think about gardening before 4/15 and that would only be for things that can stand frost. June 1 is our last frost date and we've had frost that late. That said, I usually plant about May 15 or sortly thereafter.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh my, we had fun!! We made our trip through Holmes Co today....I swear my parents are enablers! We started at Zinck's....the outlet fabric shop. I was a very good girl, no bolts followed me home......but 2 very nice piece of fleece (at $1.50 a yd) did to make DD some sleep clothes. She's hit that age where they out grow everything yet aren't ready for woman's sizes (or cuts). Next the seed store. They have a HUGE catalog, but the "on the shelf" stock is low (could be the season, though), so keeping the bill reasonable wasn't too hard. I did the find the things I needed as a reasonable price, just didn't pick up any extras. Then we hit the cheese shop...:sob:...I lost control....I bought it ALL :sob:. I admit we are cheese snobs, the stuff in the grocery store just doesn't taste "right"....so....I bought a ton of cheese ends ($2.59 #) and some REAL Swiss cheese to fill the nooks and cranny's of our freezer.

I now have a killer headache....it's a seasonal thing. I thought my sinus meds would keep it at bay, they didn't. SO....I've given in I'm ordering pizza tonight; kids can make a salad to go with it. I think I'll just close all the curtain and sit in the dark for a bit and see if it goes away.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

ah titan never reached n.y.ordered all veg seeds today.i've got to finish mulch plastic layer and pickup my fertilizer.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I share your sinus headache pain....going on the third day now. Barometric pressure drops just kill me.:bored:

I am so happy for those who can kick start their garden season. I, myself, am going to wait a bit. But, I have been going thru seeds making decisions.

I processed and canned 16 pints of dog food.
Made another bulk ammo order.
Received and stowed my Amazon - direct ship paper products order.
Feed should arrive today.
Going to Ace today, and use my reward for my usual preps.

DH new tractor arrived ....he's in the clouds over it. Now, if I can get him to stop admiring it....and start using it!!

Triana1326 - Have you checked bulkammo.com............That is where I get most of my "deals" on ammo.

Fog and light rain this a.m. low 50's for high.

Potato soup and Cheddar Bay biscuits for dinner.

Have a very productive day!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Tdd....what are cheddar bay biscuits?

I know that I saw my daffodils popping up the other day, now they are snowed in. 

My plan today is to spend at least 2 hours sorting thru my recipes and get them organized. My problem is that I prefer paper and pencil as to keeping things in a computer. More then likely, I will end up getting my empty jars organized. 

We are going out in the 13th. First outing since January 2nd. I'm trying to figure out how much I can load un my Suzuki. Will also be stopping at sheriff office to start cc paperwork. I need to bring my dd214 to prove I had weapons training.

Off to the coffee pot, and to start my lists. I did start some shopping at WalMart.com

Mpillow....i have such a hard time getting around that site, any tips?

Stay warm and think flowers, baby chicks, green grass.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

TexasDD - I checked them out after reading last month's prep thread, but the same ammo on there was even more expensive than the first store I went to! If there are any other places to find cheap ammo online, I'd be happy to learn about it! 

Finished the tomato skinning and milling, ad I'm sitting in my kitchen this morning with two huge stockpots of sauce boiling down to the right thickness. It smells like Italian in my kitchen today, so I'll be making some garlic bread with my Italian loaf pan, and just added "bake spaghetti squash" to my daily to-do list. I've got peppers in the freezer that need to be made into a pepper onion relish today too, now that I've got more pint jars. Dishes and vacuuming the downstairs kitchen should round out the morning&#8230;a workout and shower this afternoon before my daughter gets home from school, then off to work for the evening. I'm hoping to get in some cross stitch embroidery done on my son's baby quilt (he's 3 now)&#8230;not really prepping, but it's something I like doing. 

I've challenged DH yesterday to start thinking of areas that he wants to concentrate on this year in terms of S&EP. He's slowly coming around to the idea of having a stock of food stuff on hand, but I want to start encouraging him in other areas. Any thoughts on how to prod him along? 

ETA: Just canned up the tomato sauce - 12 pints done with enough left over for dinner tonight and pizza on Friday! I love seeing those pretty jars lining my cupboard shelves&#8230;total pantry porn for me!


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

March may be here but we are still 30* below normal for the day time highs. Going to warm up this weekend plus we are going to Cincinnati to visit dd and dsil, where it is usually 10* warmer than here. Maybe the snow will be gone when we get home, we can only hope!
Tasks for this month:

plant more seeds indoors
plant lettuce in raised beds on St Patricks Day
make strawberry jam with berries in the freezer
start knitting scarf for dgd for next Christmas before it gets too nice outside to knit
replace old clothesline before it breaks and the laundry falls in the mud (again!)
inventory food storage and freezer and fill gaps with tax refund
Stay warm and dry everyone.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Changed my morning plans and went 20 min to a friends house to drop off a coat. Her son is a few years younger then mine and his zipper broke on his coat. My friend has spent the last month looking everywhere for a coat! All she could find we shorts and swimsuits. On Facebook last night she mentioned her son was still without a coat and needed an 18/20 :shocked:. I had DS's old one in the basement needing a new home!! I think this is the 3rd or 4th coat I've passed down to her over the year, lol. So I count that as a prep...more room in the basement for our coats :gaptooth:.

Still fighting headaches....BUT...when chatting with my friend she said they were putting their son back on Zyrtec as his eyes were starting to itch! It's 10 degrees and snows on the ground....allergies never crossed my mind!! (nor hers....we were both rather flabbergasted over the possibility). So I took a Zyrtec when I got home....to go along with the sinus med and pain killers already coursing through my veins, lol. It usually takes my body 3 days on Zyrtec before I'm better.....so.....maybe by the weekend....

Got home ate quick then called that range we learned about. Very happy with what I heard! DH has tomorrow afternoon off to go to the Dr's with me (I still don't get why he's coming to THIS appointment.....I'd rather he was with me on Monday:hair...of well, I'll take any support he has to give and NOT give him grief over doing it his way and not mine. SO...we can go down and check the place out. Jr Rifle Tem meet T and Th from 5-7:30....so the guy there suggestes we come then so we can see how that works, since out kids are interested.:banana::banana:

Ok, back out the door to take DS to Biology. During their class one of the other mom's and I are going to chat about how we are going to present food preservation and storage to our Homeschool Mom's group next week


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - cheddar bay biscuits are served at Red Lobster. Basically, Bisquick with cheddar cheese mixed in, baked, and then brushed with butter with garlic & herbs. Here's a recipe similar to the one I use:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/cheddar-bay-biscuits/

Jen - DH has had the same problem with allergy symptoms and he has never had allergies before! He asked the dr about it and found out that a lot of people are having the same problem. He tried my Zrytec but that didn't work for him so he is using Claritin (generic of course!).

I stopped in at Yankee Dollar which is closing and everything is 75 cents. I found the instant ice packs. I got two: one for the car BOB and one for the regular BOB.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy.....thanks, I need to get out more. I haven't seen a red lobster restaurant since we left Vermont and that was in 1996!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LM - You can now by the Red Lobster mix.... at Walmart in the same aisle as Bisquick. I add a sprinkle of cayenne pepper...... They are terribly delish... right out of the oven.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

oh my....add several new things to the March prep list. Things I've been putting off but can no longer ignore.

Have to go to the dentist and get some work done (bleh) and go see the doc about my knee (leg) as it's been acting horrible the past month or so. Same knee that got jacked in the Army back in 2001 (but Army said was damaged prior to service...m'kay). Pain has gotten so bad in it that every joint in that leg feels like there's sand in it or worse. Been affecting my sleep as well. All the therapy tricks are doing nada, so time to pack it in and see what the doc says. I so don't want to do it, but it's really gotten to the point of no return...I can't do my workouts and running is completely out of the question. Hoping it's just a matter of extra fluid and not anything torn or ruptured. 

Naturally, it will be a week or better before I get in to either dentist or doctor.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Jess -- taking care of health issues is definitely an important prep. I for one do not want to have a miserable tooth ache when no dentist is available. My sister had both her knees replaced and has gotten along wonderfully with the new knees. Its been over 10 years now and she continues to do well.

Went to the county seat (18 miles or so) this a.m. to go to a thrift store and to pay property taxes. The wind was blowing snow across the road as we went and by the time we came home it was accumulating on the roadway and icy. I bought 2 jigsaw puzzles and 18 paperback books for $5. Should see me through the remainder of this winter's hibernation! The stock at the thrift shop was the lowest I've seen there. 

I'm baking bread again today. I burned up my Kitchen Aid mixer a few weeks ago doing bread now I'm afraid to use the replacement mixer. I got my old K-Tek out of the basement and have been using it. I was told by Kitchen Aid that the mixer could handle 9 cups of white flour or 6 cups of whole wheat. I sort of thought that it should be able to handle 4 cups of white plus 4 of whole wheat (two loaves of bread). The K-Tek is on its last legs which is why I bought the Kitchen Aid in the first place so eventually I'll be using the Kitchen Aid for bread. I guess I'll just have to watch closely that it doesn't overheat. In actual fact, I love to knead bread by hand, but unfortunately my hands are no longer able to do it.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

We got another solar panel!!! Dh has discovered amazon!!!! 

We have done with so little for so long, I feel like a million bucks. I have no idea what we are going to do with the extra power. Dh says I should get a grain mill or a dehydrator. What would you chose? 

Dh plan is to get as much as we can before the end of November, (we really need to stock back up), and to aim for more self sufficiency. He was always on board, but now he's really on board. He even offered to go to the livestock auction with me. The only thing he is hesitated on is getting goats again. 

Dgds are doing fine, we got to talk them yesterday. Oldest asked if yogi came to eat her apples. I miss them, but I know they are safe.

Dh and I are still feeling like we're on a second honeymoon. Our marriage took a hit, luckily it was strong enough to get past it. These are going to be some of the best days if our lives.
Ok, I know, I'm getting sappy.

Stay warm. Omg....a solar panel!!!!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie I'm so glad things are better for you. Just remember to put dh first and you'll continue to honeymoon! I think I'd get the grain mill. You can dehydrate in the oven or in the sun but grinding grain requires a mill with no reasonable substitute.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann....what would be a good grain mill?


I'm so excited, I feel like I'm moving from the 1800's to the early 1900's!!!!!banana::banana::banana:

I even got the dancing banana to work!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Feels like summer! Okay, it's not exactly that warm, but warm enough to sit outside in a short sleeve shirt and enjoy a cup of coffee!! I had grand plans for outside work today....it's in the mid 50's or warmer. But Ol' Man Winter won't allow it......compost pile is frozen solid about an inch below the surface, raised beds are too :awh: But the kids and I did get to "goosh" through the yard a bit, lol.

Started more seeds and re-seeded some cells that didn't produce. Some of my seeds are getting old....I'll have to order more next winter.

Since I couldn't play outside I went to the store and loaded up on some loss leader: shampoo, orange roughy, caffeine free soda, & toothpaste. Ground beef is on sale (depressing that I call $3.59# a sale price, not too lomg ago that was highway robbery!)....not sure we have space for any, so I only bought one package. I'm grilling burger tonight:clap:. It's not on the menu.....but it's too warm out not to  Will have to go shake the freezers and see if I can get them to settle a bit so I can make some space to freeze up some burgers for summer.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

FWIW, Our solar panels will not run a dehydrator! They run the fan but not the heating element. They do run two freezers in the garage at a time, tho. Not sure if adding extra batteries would help, or if we need more 'oomph' as in higher capacity panels.

Glad things are going better, Linda! It's so difficult to let these 'kids' and grands do their own thing. Knowing they are safe is half the battle. 

I've noticed some of the thrift stores are low on stock, too. Wonder if people are giving or selling more on internet sites instead?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

lm -:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:
I am so happy .....you are HAPPY!!!

Running out today, to pick up some loss leaders and scout for meat.:facepalm:

Light rain, low 50's.....I'll take it.

Chicken bones have been stewing in the Crock Pot for 24 hrs.......Canning dog food a little later today.

Placed a canning lid order at Lehman's.

Zaycon Foods will be in my area in a couple of weeks.......YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!:thumb:

Not much else happing here on the farm.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Good sunny morning!!!!

It may be 39 degrees, but the sun is shining and blue skies. I am on my first cup if coffee and sitting by the woodstove. This promises to be a great day.

All my seeds have arrived, now just need to get them started. We are expanding our garden this year to include more dry beans and winter squash. Dh thinks we should train yogi to keep Bambi out.

Have an order pending for amazon, WalMart, and EE. Dh is shopping. Just placed my coop order.

Monday, the 10th, will be exactly 1 year that we have gone from being grandparents to daycare, grocery store, movers, a bank, etc. Dh stopped all if that last week. He let our adult children know that they made choices and that they need to live with those choices. We want to be grandparents, we want the kids to come to the farm for a visit. Granted, emergencies will pop up, and we will help, but will not be taken advantage of anymore. He let them know that I raised them while toting an m16 and riding in helicopters. I was thinking that he was being harsh with them, but he's right. And to be honest, it sure feels good knowing that boundaries have been set. These might be our golden years yet!!!!

Does that make us selfish? All I know is that things are better between us. I can't always be there for everyone else, while I let dh and myself fall apart.

Dh thinks a grain mill also, he says we can always dry food. So I need a recommendation. Funny, a refrigerator or washing machine didn't even cross my mind. Don't really miss them.

Ok, more coffee than off to carry in wood. Have a great day!!!!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

LM~ Beyond thrilled with the turn of events for you and DH. Speaking as one of the "younger" ones....thank you (and DH) for finally standing up and saying no. There are so many friends (and family members) in my life that I get to watch push the boundaries with their parents, even now as adults. It makes me ill to see it happening, but makes me oh so happy when the parent(s) finally say no. It's not selfish....at some point it becomes self-preservation. You have the right to happiness and to take care of your own well-being. 

So very happy for you!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

What a fantastic day!!!! Oldies on the iPod....beatles, Dylan, righteous brothers, etc. Laundry soaking and I'm washing windows! I haven't felt this good in months.

Ladies, thank you!!!


Oh yea, don't forget George strait and some Johnny cash


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Lindamarie - I have K-Tek Kitchen Mill. K-Tek is no longer in business, but this mill is a standard "kitchen mill" that just had the K-Tek brand on it. I'd go on Amazon and shop around and see what's out there. A lot of the survival companies also carry mills. I have a catalog from Emergency Essentials that has "Nutrimill Classic Wheat Grinder" for $284.99 on sale for $249.99. They also have several hand grinders a couple of which can be set up with electric motors. I'd also check u-tube for videos demonstrating and providing reviews of various mills.

Temps are supposed to hit 50 degrees ABOVE zero on Monday. I am going outside and breath fresh air that doesn't freeze my nose.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Lindamarie*, woohoo! SOOOO happy for you. :banana: :banana: :banana: Keep that honeymoon going, girl. 
*TDD*, Condolences and :Bawling: on your frozen fruit blooms. Just makes ya sick to your stomach, doesn't it? And YIPPEE on getting to stay put for a while longer. I have a feeling that you'll still be moving at some point, but having a little more time to plan for it is good. 
*Triana*, WELCOME!!! So nice to see you posting here and making progress toward being more prepared for whatever comes. For motivating your hubs, the first thing that came to mind was having him read the book, "One Second After". Whenever my prep mojo starts to flag, I re-read it. 
*Cindy*, does the plastic itself smell in the dehydrator? Only when it's warm or when cold, too? Is this one of the round dehydrators? What kind of smell is it? Like mold, or onions, or??? You may be able to contact the company and ask if this is a common problem and how to treat it. If they have a "lifetime" warranty, they may even replace them. There are lots of other home remedies that "may" work, from soaking in bleach water, to vinegar and baking soda, to baking in the sun (might have to wait on that one). Hope you can get it fixed. If you have a chance to get an Excalibur, I recommend them highly. I was lucky enough to find not one, but TWO at garage sales. Think I paid $6 for the 5 tray and $12 for the 9 tray. They are dated in color and I have to jerry-rig the doors, but they work so much better than the Ronco/American Harvester round tray version ever did. The blower makes the difference, along with the thermostat. 

I got to play in my garden yesterday, and I saw the first robins of the year. It was 60* out and sunny all day. It felt so good to have the sun on my back. Of course, today we are back to gloomy and raining again. :shrug: Oh, well, we need the rain and more importantly, snow pack in the mountains. Even with a wet February and wetter March so far, we are about 7" behind since the start of the rain year October 1st.

I got another raised bed weeded out yesterday. I was able to till about a 3rd of it with my electric Mantis before I ran into crabgrass and sheep sorrel. Had to switch to hand digging and weeding, as you don't want to chop up the roots of either of those...they'll grow from every segment and make the problem MUCH worse. Got a good workout, found a few strawberry plants, transplanted in a couple Policeman's Helmet seedlings (beautiful flowering plant, but classified as a noxious weed, so I keep it to a couple plants each year and kill the rest), transplanted out some garlic and walking onion plants, and turned the horse into the fenced in garden to eat the fresh grass growing.

My broody hen finally gave up on her eggs (lost her chick somewhere along the way, too), so I caught her and put her in with the other chickens last night. It was pretty traumatic for her (and me), as she is one of my wildest hen-raised chicks from last year. Even in the dark, she went ballistic when I touched her. I had a hold on her tail end, trying for her legs, and she flapped so hard that she pulled out of my grasp, leaving me holding a handful of tail feathers. Poor girl has a bald butt now!  I eventually used a net to catch her. I have all my chickens, including roosters, in the barn stall now. So nice to be able to walk out my front door without finding poop on the porch!

I shoveled compost into roaster pans and baked off 3 batches last night for starting seeds. My house is a bit "aromatic" today, but the compost is ready for screening and planting. That's on the list for today, since the weather is cruddy. I've got to start my tomato seeds soon, so they are ready to set out under tunnels in May.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

ordered new nozzles for sprayer and froze 80lbs of chicken legs!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

up to my eyeballs in strawberries....a pie done...jam to follow


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Strawberries, already!!?? We still have snow on the ground. Lucky you. I live the smell of strawberries.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Quick update, called the CL ad for water totes and texted my ds. We're going to take his truck (crew cab so the kids all fit) tomorrow to pick up 6 totes. $90 each for tanks that held fructose, so they're food safe. Guess I'd better get out there and scrub my barn roof in the rain today so I can fill these tanks with good clean rain water. :sing:


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

We've been checking out seeds everywhere we go... I'm not sure where to get them yet, we're going to try to get the garden ready before we get the seeds. We're doing direct sow only. Starting inside just doesn't work for us and I don't want to invest in seeds and not get them out.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Sad here today. Yesterday we had to have our dog Sasha put to sleep. She was fine at 5:00 on Wed evening but by 8:00 she acted like it was really had to get up and she wouldn't eat a treat or drink water. I took her to the vet Thursday morning and the vet thought maybe she had a compressed disc or possibly a small internal bleed. When we saw her yesterday, she was much worse and suffering. She would have been 13 next month. Even this morning, I almost called out to her when I came downstairs.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy....i am so sorry about Sasha. Prayers to you. Pets become part of our family.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Cindy, so sorry about your dear Sasha. They really take over your heart. It's difficult to do what we need to for them when that time comes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cindy, so very sorry about Sasha. We suddnly lost our Sheeba about 15 mo ago..... I feel your sorrow.. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}.

lm - I think I am going to recommend your DH for Sainthood!! BLESS HIM for laying the law down.:rock::kiss::goodjob::angel:.......Ok now, I getting mushy!!

Worked over at MIL, clearing out the attic and Storage bldg. We both are so tired of having to deal with all that stuff..... seems it never ends.

Went late to the range.......I sure enjoy that.... I guess it is just the focus it takes. Plus most of the folks there are very cool.

MGM - I would run to get those caged totes. You know, we added a 15,000 gal catchment system last year and I still need the 330 gal totes staged around the property to assist. They are worth every dime! Yes, they are!
We have 10 and I'd love more, but they are being snapped up, as soon as the farm stores get them.

mpillow - I want Strawberries. Wow, I am envious.

Added another chicken carcass to the crock pot....... I usually do it all on the stove......But, I think this is going to work great.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL I only have bare ground in a small section of my driveway. The strawberries were "pig food" from the pantry....but not all were passed on to the pig! I salvaged the pie and 4 pints of jam. Hillary pig still had a nice bowl of berries with her piggy porridge this morning...the moo and his mahs got some too!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

16 quarts of Home canned Doggie delight processed and cooling. Chicken, rice, peas,carrots, green beans.

I reloaded the crock pot with some pork and beef that was starting to show signs of freezer burn.......even threw in the Pork Chop bones from our lunch for flavor!!! I have a small pie pumpkin and some older frozen blueberries that will go in with it.
Killing two birds at once.... cleaning out the freezers and feeding my dogs healthy!

mpillow - Lol!! I got ya!! Glad Hillary was able to share with mom and family!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Cindy in NY said:


> Sad here today. Yesterday we had to have our dog Sasha put to sleep. She was fine at 5:00 on Wed evening but by 8:00 she acted like it was really had to get up and she wouldn't eat a treat or drink water. I took her to the vet Thursday morning and the vet thought maybe she had a compressed disc or possibly a small internal bleed. When we saw her yesterday, she was much worse and suffering. She would have been 13 next month. Even this morning, I almost called out to her when I came downstairs.


I am so sorry. Dogs are the very bestest friends in the whole world. Jack the dog makes me smile and laugh and feel loved everyday. Its easy to miss them for years after they pass! :angel:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I read on someone's blog to use Igloo water coolers to store hot water during a water outage. If you put nearly boiling water in one of those coolers, I'm thinking it would stay hot for a long time and probably still be warm over 24 hours later. Of course, it will depend on how cool the room is. You could set one up in the bathroom for washing and one in the kitchen for general use. I'm going to watch for a couple coolers at garage sales and Memorial Day sales. A thermos would also be good for keeping hot water and we have several, but with my hand issues I cannot open them. Hmmm -- I bet with the right tool I could open them -- vise grip or channel lock. Food for thought.

How many of you use aprons? I was listening to a u-tube video that pointed out laundry will be a huge issue in a SHTF situation and aprons should be part of preps. I wear an apron when I'm working in the kitchen. If I don't, I almost end up with a stain on my clothes. My hands don't work so I hold things against my body a lot which isn't good for clothes! 

Aprons are easy to sew. In fact, when I first started 4-H an apron was my first sewing project. I've made a couple of aprons recently from deconstructed thrift shop sun dresses. Somewhere in my fabric stash are a couple yards of canvas type fabric I bought several years ago to make an apron. I need to find it and get sewing. Also, the Simplicity pattern book has several good apron patterns including some retro patterns. Watch for Hobby Lobby's Simplicity 99Â¢ sale before buying! I've also found apron patterns at thrift shops for 10Â¢ or 25Â¢. In actual fact, my favorite apron is one I made my own pattern for from a picture in a magazine. Its not rocket science!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

MGM...dirt, digging in the garden? I'm starting to feel that I will never get to mine. As soon as the snow melts, we get more. Good score in the water barrels!!

Ann...i wear aprons all the time. When you do laundry by hand you try to stay as clean as possible. Aprons are easy to wash. I need to make some more. I have some that were my grandmas.

Sunny today, but chilly. Wednesday will be frigid and rain turning to snow. Thursday is our going out day. Dr spots and stocking up and the library. I need books. Haven't been in the stores for so long, we probably have a stroke when I see the grocery prices 

Dh finished up the laundry for me yesterday, while I baked bread. We had a very nice dinner, set the table with placemats and everything. This second honeymoon is great. We went to Disney world on the first one, that should have given me a clue that married life would be interesting.

Dgds are doing great, talked them to yesterday. Will try to see them on Thursday.

Spring cleaning here, oldies and Irish music today. Lost 2 pounds!!!! Dh gave me a big hug and said he's really glad that his farmer, hippie, homesteader wife is back. I love that man.

Been looking on line for grain mills, lots of choices. A hand crank one would be really hard for me, as I have broken both wrists twice. Pumpkins, goats, mud


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Gosh with so many of you still in the cold, I hesitate to talk gardening. Can you take it without throwing snowballs at me? 

Our highs are now about 70 but the nights still too chilly to leave the pepper, cuke and tomato seedlings out. We potted up a total right now of 228 plants, which I put in plastic shoeboxes, 6 cups (those dixie plastic drinking cups) per box. Of course I have to haul them outside every day and then back in at night, or if it gets windy. But it's nice to have them all potted up now.

Foodwise it will be a good year, potatoes, carrots, peas (300 plants this year! whoo whoo), onions, peppers, tomatoes, broccoli, mint, thyme, basil, parsley, eggs!, melons, cucumbers, strawberries. If we are super lucky we might get peaches, nectarines, almonds, apricots and pears too! 

DG was here for the weekend, she is quite the gardener too, (5 y/o), but even at that, she asked me: "Grandma why do you and Grandpa grow so many foods?". So I explained best I could. What seemed to finally click was I asked her do you know where the food you get from the store comes from? Long thoughtful pause, "no". I told her, someone else grew it, and sold it to the store. So G&G have our own "grocery store" right in our yard." 

Later she picked asparagus with Gpa and I said, see? You are in our grocery store and we didn't have to drive there! You could see it clicked with her. She loves our gardens and helped me plant onions and carrots, and she flittered about like a butterfly planting zinnia and marigold seeds from last years flowers all over the place!

I actually think I still have about a years' supply of canned potatoes and oh my, the tomato products, frozen whole, sauce, from last years garden but of course will put up a new crop anyway.

Need to find a mail order source for quail, as it's time now to get those. Would love to put up a bunch of those!

Well, mostly gardening as far as prepping around here right now!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

*throws ice chunk at Homesteader*

6-10 inches of snow coming wed. night to thurs.:grit:


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When we went by the bank the temp said 68 - YEAH. I did shopping without a coat. Of course, tomorrow's forcast is for rain turning to snow. 

Today's trip to town was another marathon. Post office, bank (to deposit tax refund), library, office, Hobby Lobby, HyVee, Walmart, Target, Aldis, Fareway then home to put stuff away. We started at 8:30 this morning and I just now sat down. I told dh that I was driving today. He usually does the driving and I realized I need to drive regularly so I remain a competent driver so we'll be taking turns from now on.

Got my new drivers license in the mail today. There's a picture of a scary old lady on it -- surely its not really mine!!!!!!!!!

I bought two pieces of fabric to make new aprons. Also, bought a few yards to make a skirt for the girl at church that I made the dresses for last year.

Total spending was $207.70. I saved $9.88 with coupons. Hobby Lobby was zero because I used a gift card. $121.33 was for food and the rest was expensive stuff like vitamins, supplements, personal care items. Boy does that stuff add up fast! This was my first shopping day for March and I'm going to try to not shop again before April...unless the ads on Wed. are especially good.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I borrowed Dad's CO2 pistol to begin practicing... the ammo is so much less expensive and I want to get some practice before moving up to something with recoil due to my super bad (I need surgeries) wrists and shoulder. I took it out in the back yard and my spouse quickly followed me out with 'our' riffle (we have a couple but this one was an agreed upon purchase, not one he just had or bought) and I got a bulls eye on the smallest spinner target. Then I did it 2 more times! I actually got about 30 percent bulls eye on the smallest. I got another 20 percent on the medium spinner too. My spouse is a crackshot and I am still working on it with a long way to go, so he was pretty proud. I was too. This is our first outing this spring. I did awesome with the bb pistol too.

This bit of target practice was our reward for getting the garden cleared out and ready to till. It's been such a long winter, it felt so good to go out there and get dirty!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Some of us still have snow covering our gardens and have more snow forecast for Wednesday. I don't think winter is ready to leave yet.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I have snow on the ground where there were big drifts and snow on the way too, but it won't be too bad or stay long.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Spent the day doing the eye doctor thing with the kiddos and DH, dinner out and new shoes for all thanks to BoGo at Kmart....of course 3 of us got ours on big time clearance so the BoGo was a no go. Still got 4 pairs of shoes for under $45...not too bad.

Temps are nutty here...gorgeous weather today and tomorrow...rain and cold for Wednesday then right back up. Daffodils are about ready to pop open along the hillside out front, tulips aren't too far behind and some of my strawberries are getting new leaves....winter isn't done yet, but there isn't much left at least!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, Oh, I snapped up as many totes as I could carry in my ds's truck and was yippy-skippy happy to get them. The big news is he also has 55 gallon barrels, also had corn syrup in them, and he sold me 10 of them for $100. I'm going back tomorrow to get them. I'll take my truck this time, with the side racks on it, and see if I can fit more than 10 barrels in it. If so, I'll buy more of them - $10 is an awesome price on food safe barrels, even if I have to add in the fuel costs. 

*mpillow*, and *lm*, I'm ducking the the snowballs and ice chunks from you ladies, lol!!!! I should have been in my garden again today, but after my shopping trip with my bff today, I was plumb tuckered. 

I need to check my asparagus patch, *Homesteader*. With the warmer temps this week, I bet those spears are starting to wake up. I'm not as warm as you, but temps have been in the 60's for nearly a week. The grass is growing enough to tie the horse out to mow my lawn for me. Guess I'd better get my new fruit trees in the ground and pull out the ones that died (now that I know I can return them to Costco for return or exchange). I have a lot more weeding to do, too.

Yesterday, while we were in Hillsboro, we stopped at the Costco there and I exchanged my jump charger station thingie - the air compressor wasn't working right on it. I also spotted a Goodwill Outlet store sing: ) on the way to the barrel and tote guy's place, so guess who's gonna be shopping there tomorrow! 

Today I got a wild hair and called my bff to see if she wanted to ride along to the shipping container sales place. We had fun - stopped at the Goodwill and a couple thrift shops (found a few books, some Guppy sized new socks, and a stroller for her), checked out a produce stand she recommended (found HUGE Fuji and Honeycrisp apples, as well as pears, oranges and yellow cherry toms (plan to save some seeds from the toms to see what grows if I like the flavor or these), all before we got to the shipping containers. Shopping was strategically timed to dodge heavy rain showers! 

I ended up finding a 40' extra tall shipping container for about $2,850, including tax and delivery to site this Friday. There's a year's warranty against leaks, too. It needs a little rust removed and a coat of paint, but is in pretty darn good shape overall. Now I just need to figure out exactly where I want to place it, level the spot and place the pier blocks. I'm thinking across the parking area from my house, since I want to have easy access to it. The plan is to move a great deal of the stuff I'm storing in the back bedroom into the container so I can actually have a guest bedroom again. I should have enough room in there to store quite a bit from my barn, too. It will be nice to have dry, dust-free storage.

There is a lot of corn syrup left in the totes I brought home yesterday - I wonder if I can save it to put on my horse's feed? It's high fructose corn syrup. Actually, I wouldn't mind cooking with it. I'm thinking peanut brittle?

I have a busy week ahead - Portland area tomorrow, lunch and family stories with my aunt Wed, I get Guppy on Thursday (get to keep her until Monday or Tuesday :banana: ), and the container arrives on Friday. I may be too tired to even think about getting on the computer until next week, lol!

Take care, all y'all!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Cindy*, I just wanted to add my condolences. Our dogs are more than mere pets. Who else loves you no matter what and more than themselves? (((Hugs)))


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -Holy Cow - WOOOHOO on that shipping container and the water barrels......Awsome. I'd be over the moon!! Talk about a Happy Dance!!!

82 yesterday and today...... dropping 40F tonight with an extremely strong storm and heavy winds(50mph) predicted.

Had to start giving one of my Border Collies, Thyroid meds this morning. ...oh Joy!. It has altered my schedule.... She has to take them an hour before meals. And both dogs are swarming me like Sharks.....They don't understand why breakfast is delayed.

Went to look at the orchard last evening......There are three Peach trees blooming......The Apple tree's really stressed in that last cold snap, and I not sure about the Plums and Apricots.

Still brewing up doggie food.  Paid bills.

I am hoping to get Spinach and Lettuce out this week.......weather permitting.

Have a good one folks!!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I have some good news!....the jr buck that was a little short got some business done after all...(DD12 was in charge of our big buck and well it didnt work out well for the buck...lesson learned.) Out of 6 does I'm certain 3 are due end of April-ish (tummies are big and moving...slight swelling of vulva), 2 are def. not bred but still milking enough for the table (1/2 gal a day total) and 1 I just cant be sure...she might have a later due date if she is bred.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I know, right? Major happy dancing going on here over the totes, shipping container and barrels, all three! :banana: :dance: :banana:

*mpillow*, how exciting! I always loved watching those bellies swell on my ladies in waiting. And if the others (not preggers) are still giving plenty of milk, they may well milk through this year. 

Had a slight change of plans today. Instead of going to Hillsboro today, I worked on getting the site ready for the shipping container. Had to saw up a stump and roll it out of the way, move a pickup canopy, measure, stake and square up the 8x40 I need for the pier blocks. I still need to level the 4 corners and set the piers by Friday, but that should be pretty easy to get done. It'll be a good chance for me to try out my laser level and see if it works out 40 feet.

While I was running the saw, I also cut up most of the downed tree in the woods pasture, at least until the chain flipped off the bar. Grr. I hate trying to get the saw chain back on when that happens. In fact, I didn't - I just set it down in the barn and walked away! I'll think about it tomorrow; tomorrow is another day (spoken in my very best Gone With The Wind accent, lol).

So, I should probably get to bed early (for me) tonight - if I do, I can run to Hillsboro in the morning and be back in time to have lunch with my aunt. I'm really looking forward to our visit.  G'nite, all!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

55mph North winds!! No rain= Wildfire warnings. 30F tonight with Frost. agggh!!
Red dirt has blown in from West Texas and my allergies know it.

I found a Nectarine Tree with Blooms!! Pear Trees are trying. Yay! Gosh I hope these get a chance to produce.

MGM - Some of my best Cussin' comes with a chain saw malfunction.

Told my Dh about your shipping container score...... He is mucho envious.
The cheapest we ever got our barrels was $35. You did GOOD girlfriend!!!

My body clock is hating the time change here. It takes me about a month to adjust to this spring time change......BTW - When is Spring time.... Do we still have that?? LOL!

Spent a while reading Jackie Clays' Blog... I don't know how that woman does it. She is a machine!! Learned how to Can Jerky........who knew?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, what comes in March after 2 days of 60 degree weather......a winter storm, lol. Dark and gloomy outside today, makes me want to curl up with a good book and a blankie  

No preps happening right now. I have finally gotten ahead in the "allergy war".....that took a while. Headaches gone....but so is all my energy. But the gimps of spring we got has me hopeful that it will arrive.....before my first grandchild, LOL.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

It was 71* yesterday so I put all of the baby plants outside in the sunshine. They are back inside today in front of the window watching it snow. Opened the windows, too, and the house smelled just like springtime. Glad it wasn't warm for longer than 2 days, though. The fruit trees and blueberries didn't start to bud and the strawberries are still sleeping under the straw. 
DS cleaned out his barn last weekend, fixed the fence, and got the chicken house straightened up. DH is doing some consulting work for the company he retired from and we are going to use his pay to help buy a few calves and a dozen or so chickens. YEAH! 
Not much prepping going on this week. I agree with TDD - Daylight savings time is so hard to get used to, no matter what the clock says, it is still 3:45 am to my body when I get up in the morning!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts about Sasha! Even the Jinx kitty is out of sorts!

MGM - the dehydrator only smells when it's in use. Ken has taken the whole thing apart and cleaned every part including the heating element. It is such a cheap one that there is no maker marked on it! I'll keep my eye out for a better one.

Kinda feeling like Job here! First my back, then Ken's imminent job loss, then Sasha's passing, now Ken's mom has been in the hospital! We found out Sunday that she had been in there since Thursday! They released her last night but still not sure what's wrong. Her platelets were very low and she felt like she had the flu. She had a transfusion and lots of tests. She's supposed to get a series of 3 iron shots.

I did get one prep item done. I straightened out the freezer, inventoried it and even made notes as to what is in the back. I needed very little (hamburger and chicken breasts) and have replenished that. Now to figure out what to do with 16 packages of cranberries!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

"NBC3Mom - I agree with TDD - Daylight savings time is so hard to get used to, no matter what the clock says, it is still 3:45 am to my body when I get up in the morning! "

And mine knows it's 2:45!!! Lawsey - I'm still sleepy when that alarm goes off.

Found a truck load of Mattress Cardboard yesterday...... Dh just brought it home. The winds have been so strong,he had to take the covered trailer for it!

Dinner was simple tonight, he had leftovers and I had a Spinach salad.
Salmon Croquets mixed up for tomorrow.

I loaded the Dishwasher full of canning jars to wash. They will be ready for Doggy Delight Flavor 2. I will have another round to go in the Crockpot from the freezer, when I get this out.

Cindy - Great job on that freezer. I am working on mine - I have 4.... but they don't look that good yet!!

MGM - How's that shipping container looking??:lock:

I have a couple of cakes orders.... so baking and decorating this weekend.

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I don't know how the shipping container is looking yet - it arrives on Friday! :banana: They are supposed to repair the bullet hole  in it first, and make sure the doors open and close easily before they bring it. That's good, because I still need to make sure my pier blocks are leveled. 

Now, I don't know if you want to tell your hubby about my 55 gallon barrel score...I went down and picked them up this morning, and was able to get all the barrels I could load in my truck for $10 each. Did you know that an F-150 with side racks will hold 21 barrels?  That's 1,155 gallons of water storage! I do have to wash the brown rice syrup dregs out of them, but at that price, I'm willing to do some cleaning. Sweet score on the mattress cardboard - it really comes in handy. Did it come with any moisture absorber packets? A few years ago I got a load like that and found enough absorbers in it to fill a half gallon canning jar. 

I love Jackie Clay's blog. I greatly admire her. She's had so much thrown at her through the years, and still has the best attitude and get 'er done spirit. Makes me tired seeing what she and Will are up to!

Yeah, I don't cuss much, but when that chain flips off or I can't get the saw to run.....:grumble: :run:

*Cindy*, goodness, I feel like we should be singing you a chorus of the old Hee Haw song, "Gloom, Despair, and Agony on Me". I hope that it doesn't turn out to be anything serious with Ken's mom. I bet she didn't tell you until Sunday because she didn't want to worry y'all? 

Your freezer looks awesome!!!! Much neater than mine, although I think we both have them packed pretty full. 16 bags of cranberries! There must have been a good sale. How about chopping them up, stewing them in syrup and dehydrating them for Craisins? I bet they'd be awesome in muffins and quick breads. I throw Craisins in my stuffing, too. Yum. 

I bet the smell in the dehydrator is in the plastic. I'm sure you've probably already tried soaking in bleach water, lemon juice or vinegar and baking soda paste slathered on and left to bubble, letting it bake in sunlight...if you post a pic, I bet one of us will know what kind of dehydrator it is. 

*Jen* and *NBCMom*, Brrrr! I love snow in December, like it in January, tolerate it in February, but by the middle of March, I am SO over it! It's been beautiful here the last few days...mid 60's, sunny, light breeze to calm. (Ducking now!) Of course, it was 30* this morning - had to scrape ice before I could drive my truck.

I must be the odd one here (hey, no comments from the peanut gallery, lol), because the day we hit daylight savings time qualifies as a highlight of the year for me. I'm so NOT a morning person. By the time I finally get motivated, it's usually pushing afternoon, so the extra hour at the end of the day is a blessing for me. If the rest of the world would cooperate with me, I'd stay on DST all year. 

I hit traffic going to get my barrels and had to stop and buy tabs for the truck, so I didn't have time to explore the Goodwill Outlet Store and still get back in time for lunch with my aunt. I'll have to do it another time. I anticipate making additional trips when I get these barrels and totes filled. I had the most wonderful visit with Aunt M. She's 91, and sharp as a tack. Unfortunately, I grabbed the wrong folder of family history info, so I wasn't able to share much of what I'd found on her family with her. She sent me a fb message saying we'd also forgotten that I was supposed to take home a burl clock my dad had made many years ago. I didn't find the message until I got on the computer tonight, and had to laugh, because I'd totally forgotten that the clock had been the reason for getting together today. I messaged her back to say it just gives us a good excuse to do it all again! She has always been my favorite aunt, and now is my only aunt.

Tomorrow, I get Guppy! It's supposed to be good weather most of the time she'll be with me, so I think I'll have a little helper weeding the garden and feeding the critters with me. I think the only really rainy day is supposed to be Friday (when the container is coming) - figures!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Bullet Hole?????:nono:

LOL!! I'll tell DH about your barrel score...... that will really make him green.
Yep, there were some desiccants.....

Trust me... for those of us, who are early risers.......mostly, we struggle with losing that hour!!:boring:

Weather more mild today and they are saying possible rain on Saturday. Gosh, we need it so bad. Possible thunder storms.

I think I will try to get the raised bed planted Friday, after work, rather than Saturday, and try to take advantage of the moisture....if it comes.:gaptooth:

I ordered some additional " Tree Gators". Trying to coax that orchard in to making it.
I have so much money tied up in trees out there.....This just didn't go like it is supposed to!! I need a tree whisperer.....and decent weather.

Have a good one, ya'll!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well the storm is winding down and all I can say is that it the percipitation is like CEMENT

freezing rain to heavy wet snow to sleet back to powder snow....

I'm going to kick old man winter's grits for this one. He's a crusty old buzzard who needs to get out of town.....


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

mpillow you missed me you missed me! Hee hee.......still Spring here, even a few butterflies!

Canned 6 pints angus beef chunks today - so proud of my lil self that I keep up with replacing the home canned stuff way way before we're out! 

Crossing my fingers still that the berries we put in will make it. I sure hope so. I won't know what to do with myself if we get our own black, ras, baba and tay - berries. DH will come home to an empty house and will find me eating them off the vine!

Gonna' make up some blackberry jelly tomorrow, but of course they are store boughts.

Well, back to laundry and whatever other trouble I can get into!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

mpillow - Just don't send the old man this a-ways!!!

Homesteader - I bought 2 cases of Blackberries - I'm making Jelly this weekend. LOL!!

MGM - So, today is the day!! Woo Hoo! I don't cuss much, either.... but, dh sure can let it fly!!! ALOT!!!

Speaking of Cussing, Dh wants me to continue going thru things here......He still has the bug to find another place. We are grandfathered in here......But the City... does not like the smells, the piles of compost, the equipment, the animals, the water catchment, etc. This is a REALLY NICE place..... but, we ain't the "Country Club" venue they want!!

Well gotta run.... have the best!!!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

A foot of snow, frozen sleet and ice dropped at my place yesterday and the day before. I was less than pleased&#8230;.Spring was so tantalizingly close!! I made a lemon blueberry cake yesterday because if I can't have spring outside, I'll create it inside. The kids got into the spring spirit by drawing flowers and rainbows and decorating the house with them...

We tapped our maples last weekend and DH accidentally ruined the first boil-off because my daughter got a nasty wood splinter and he got distracted with taking it out. We'll be boiling more sap this weekend, and I can finally share "sugar snow" with my kids. It's one of the first memories I have of my Dad, actually - going out and tapping maples and then pouring newly boiled syrup on clean snow in tiny threads. I'm eager to pass that along to my own kids! 
I canned 10 pints of sweet pepper onion relish last week as well, and I've been waiting for payday (today! :thumb: ) to get more pint jars to continue canning. I've got the canning bug bad lately and now that the new vent valve for the pressure canner is here, I'm itching to fill the jars! My new dehydrator motor arrived as well, and I've got apple and pear chips going now. I did score on broccoli crowns at the store, but my son has been eating them raw by the head - 4 heads a day! How many 3 year olds will chose broccoli over sweets?? I also scored on strawberries and I made them into a gallon of strawberry cordial for presents to friends.
I've also been working on a few crafting projects - a new blanket for my daughter (who already has 5 billion blankets!) with material she picked out, a duvet cover for my own bed, some mama cloth pads, and finishing the cross stitching on my son's baby quilt. I want to get it all done before the garden melts because otherwise I'm going to have to choose&#8230;and I want to get my hands in the earth BAD! I'm excited about the duvet cover for my bed because it's a beautiful batik print and a super soft plush on the other side. To find something similar in color/pattern/material would have cost me almost $200&#8230;and I got the materials for $50 on sale at Mardens. 
Lastly, I've just gotten plane tickets to Spain! I have a good friend who lives in a little intentional community on the northern coast and I'll be visiting her for a week in May!! I'm over the moon excited, and so very grateful for a mutual friend of ours who gifted me the tickets as a special present/thank you gift. I'll be helping with the spring planting over there, as well as cooking and enjoying her "living roof" sauna. If you all don't hear from me by June, you'll know I've run away to live in her community! I'm so excited to be their guest and like my friend said, "I know you'll be perfectly in your element there"&#8230;I'm hoping to help them with building their new geodome!
Okay&#8230;enough blabbering on. I've got a quilt to cross stitch and lunch to make! Have a lovely weekend, everyone!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Also just placed an order with Honeyville for TVP - I've wanted it for ages, but it's super expensive at the local health food store. Very excited to finally get some back in my pantry. Next up is to head over to my local scratch and dent store to see what they've got in stock. My best friend swung by two days ago with 4 pounds of my favorite blueberry Stilton cheese - it normally runs $16 for a tiny wedge at the grocery store&#8230;and they had it for $15 for 4 pounds! I nearly wept with joy!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, bills are paid.....even ALL the medical bills (no smilie fits here....even the dancing banana is too tame compared to how I feel, lol). Did the shopping.....that took WAY too long. Dh forgot some things this morning, so I took them to him. All the store I needed are on that side of the county, too....so I did the shopping over there. BUT all the stores are designed and set up differently, so I had to walk all over the place to find what i wanted. On the up side, the TSC over there have different coat on the clearance rack and I found the one I wanted for DD!! $30 verses the original $76....it was even in the red she liked! That's off the to do list, she should be set for the next few years (it's a woman's med!!). DH made it up to me though, he called me and had me meet him for lunch :sing:. Baby carrots are on sale, so I bought 6 bags to can up....that will make 12 pints. I'll have to get up and do it in the morning, tomorrow afternoon we have cookie booth for Girl Scouts.....the first of 4:facepalm:

While at lunch the radiology dept called, I'm set up to get started next Thursday. FINALLY, we can get this show on the road!!! Sooner we get started the sooner I can be done and we can call this all "history".

Think I'll sit and sip a soda for a bit, then go make a pie. It is Pi Day after all.... Kids and DH will get a kick out of it......I totally forgot to set my alarm for 3:14 this morning to wake up the kids and give them a piece of pie. We threaten to do it to them every year, I actually was going to go through with it this year. Oh well....maybe next year :gaptooth:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, we really need a couple more smilies here - a cow jumping over the moon or cartwheeling smilie for *Jen*, and a green with envy smilie for me over *Triana*'s plane tickets to Spain.  Another place in the world I've always wanted to visit!

*Homesteader*, you'd love living here - blackberries grow wild everywhere, to the point that they are a nuisance, pest plant. The Himalayans are especially sweet and make wonderful pies and preserves.

*TDD*, yup, bullet hole! I think someone tried out a larger caliber than .22lr on the end of the container...probably watched Doomsday Preppers, lol!  Hole the size of a nickel punched through from the outside...what caliber do ya figger that might be? The salesman and I looked through the inside of the container, but couldn't find the slug.

Well, today was the day for the container delivery, and it made it here....but it's back at the sales lot for now.  The delivery driver was backing it into the exact spot I wanted it, and all of a sudden, the container was tilting to the side. I had a *SINKHOLE!!!* My place was originally forested, and then clearcut, before being turned into building parcels. A lot of the stumps were just buried, and one of them must have rotted out over time. I've driven right over that very spot countless times without a problem, but a multi-ton wheel was enough to drop it a good 2 feet!  Now I have a big hole to fill in before they come back with a shorter truck and trailer combo to place the container (easier to get into my very tight space with it). They are supposed to be out the first part of the week with it. So, I'm a little bummed, because Murphy was back on the job this morning, but I feel worse for the guy who tried to deliver it. He was able to get it jacked out of the hole, but had to take pictures of the hole to show his boss that he hadn't just backed into a ditch or something. The hole looked like a cave - went back about another 1.5' beyond the double truck tire width. If it had been in a better spot, it would have made a nice small pond, lol!

I'm having fun with Guppy - got her yesterday and will have her until Tuesday. We've played and played, patted the cat, chased the dog, had a bath in the kitchen in a round tub (I really ought to fix my pipe someday and restore running water), helped wash laundry in a bucket and dishes in the dishpans, played more, pooped on the toilet (and then in her diaper, unfortunately), watched movies, read books, played, and most of all, she's pushed her doll stroller and baby doll around and around the house. She's a very busy girl! She's one of the best-natured 2 year olds - I am very blessed. 

I made cheese sauce from scratch for the first time ever last night...seems like a silly thing, but I've always used a mix or the blue box for mac and cheese.  I was pretty happy with myself - it turned out perfectly, tasted just like Stouffer's, too. The Gupster liked it, too, so Gramma totally scored. Good grief, it was easy. Should have done it ages ago....

Well, there is a lull in the rain, so I probably ought to get some more water and some firewood hauled in before it pours again. Need to unload those barrels and fill in a hole, too. Hope everyone else is having a wonderful, prepping day, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -OMG!! Glad the thing didn't do a death role off that truck!
Caliber....Hmmmmm.. ....A BIG ONE!!! 
I thought the exact same thing DDP episode... shooting their storage container home with rifles.....AND, they are here in TEXAS!! OMGOODNESS, sakes alive!

OOoooh ****Time out**********

I'm back... I had to run check on the canner...90 minutes and counting!! I could hear it all the way back here in my office :shocked:.

Glad the weekend is finally here, it has been a hectic week.

I bought a "Mehu Liisa" today and a really nice Jelly pot. That should last me to the end of time!! Next up is an All stainless Squeezo Strainer. I have the combo plastic/ metal... I can't say I'm thrilled with it.

Baking cakes early, planting a bit before the rain and making another crockpot full of Doggie Dinner......... while I can jelly!

Hitting the hay, as soon as the canner load is thru... this time change is wearing me thin.

Have a good one.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Triana1326 - Doesn't that make your little guy gassy? LOL I wish I was canning, not time or supplies lately, putting that on my to do list!

Ohio Dreamer - Congrats on paying the bills!

Manygoatsnmore - How disappointing about your container.

I have a 10% off coupon to TSC and a bonus at work, so I think we're going to stock up on dog food and rodent food and see if we can find any useful tools in the clearance and maybe get another roll of fence and start reworking the dog fence.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Cakes are baked and cooling. Canner is unloaded. Crockpot is loaded back up.

Going out at day break and sow seeds. Weather Channel says shower start around noon.
GF of mine hitting Cabela's for an early bird ammo sale...... I gave her my order!!......I'll be shocked, if she comes out with any! That place is ZOO central!

I almost have one shelf in my freezer cleaned..... I found a big bag of beef trimmings, I had brought home from the event center. I am browning them now..... more dog food coming up!!

MGM -I am so glad you enjoy the Guppster so much! Teach her well!!!

Have a good one ya'll!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Vosey said:


> We have all our seeds, just started leeks, spinach and celery seeds in the downstairs bathroom. (Had to tell MIL she'll have to use ours when she visits this month!). The biggest thing this year is an even bigger garden. As it gets bigger and bigger it gets harder to organize and plan (and we're not the greatest at that).
> 
> I'm feeling anxious about the amount of canned chili, stew and taco meat we went through this winter and my goal is to get that stocked back up this month.
> 
> Been thinking about a solar oven as well, I'd like to have a plan to build one this year.


Thought I'd check what I wrote 2 weeks ago! Forgot all about my solar oven goal : ) 

Next week I'm getting 20 lbs of local ground beef wholesale and will get chili and taco meat canned. 

Right now I'm cooking down all the frozen tomatoes from last fall, that was a February goal. Opened up a lot of freezer space. 

DH is on top of all the gardening stuff. We still need to map out the space and what goes where, I did pick up some graph paper finally!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, yeah, the driver was really glad it didn't roll, too, lol. It would have hit my horse trailer and pickup with all those barrels on the back.  
That DDP episode was a classic...let's shoot our shipping container house in the reinforced corners with a .22 and see if it goes through. Um, maybe you should test the thinnest part and use something a little bigger, if you really want to know it'll be safe. Only in Texas, lol. 
Washington just gets the idiot that advertises that he's going to prey on his neighbors with the SHTF.  BTW, did you hear he got arrested? 
Are you getting nasty weather? Weather Channel was talking about winter weather hitting across Texas.

*Zoo*, I was a little bummed yesterday, but it should be delivered Monday or Tuesday, so in the greater scheme of things, it's all good. Gave me a chance to be more ready for it. 

*Vosey*, I saw an episode of Arthur on PBS where they made a solar oven from a pizza box. I wish I'd DVRed it - it looked interesting and an easy way to introduce myself and the grandkids to solar cooking. Every year I say I'm going to break out my plans and build a real solar oven, but I never seem to get around to it. Still on the list. Let us know how yours turns out? 

Still having a great time with Guppy.  I took her outside while I worked in the yard...she spent most of the time terrorizing the poor cat, lol. I was able to rake up a bunch of limbs and twigs off an alder tree, and move the T-posts, cattle panels and other odds and ends out of of the grass by the pump house. If the delivery truck needs to drive around the pump house to get out (not likely, but hey, being prepared), it won't run over anything now.

I've re-discovered how long it takes to get anything done with a 2 year old, lol.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

My project list is going up not down and I wasn't able to really stock up on anything with my coupon. They didn't even have any of my cat's canned food. So that was a bust.

New March goal is repairing the driveway. That turned into a bit of a fight today. The spouse wants scrape it all up and start over. I think that's beyond our financial or physical means. I want to patch the potholes, rent a big roller and roll it all down and then put some new gravel on top, rolling it down again between layers and have it better this month and finished by summer. He thinks this is too slow and not a permanent solution.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The ground is white here again. Probably not a measureable amount but still white. Only good thing this time of year I know it won't last long!

I accomplished zero of my goals this week. I've been struggling with fatigue and am having trouble sleeping both of which feed on each other. Likely my thyroid meds need adjusting again. I've missed exercising more days than I've exercised. Not good. 

We need to order rock for our drive too as soon as the frost is out of the ground. Usually we have it dumped and then spread it ourselves, but this time we'll have to hire it spread.


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Have the gravel truck driver dump the gravel and he keeps driving so to spread the gravel as its coming out of truck. That's how we have our drive down, very little spreading left to do, mostly we just keep driving over it to get it down. Sure save lot of work.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*MGM*- Well, I told myself when I watched that episode...... .22 are for bunnies and squirrels and varmints....WTH????..... Then I was like.....ok... this is the work of the producers. Why those folks agreed to do that nonsense, is beyond me!

Yes, I did see that the joker from your end of the world, was put in the hoosegow. STUPID! What about his band of followers????

We got a really nice and much needed rain. There was some thunder and lightning.... but, nothing scary or threatening. We expected the hail they keep saying was coming... but nothing happened here. It is a good bit cooler.

I am so thrilled, the orchard got a good soaking. Maybe.... just maybe......they will recover. 

*Zoo *- Driveway repair ( heavy sigh) ugh! We had ours re-done a few years back.... to the tune of $11K......It is concrete.....but, there is no easy way around it if it is deteriorating. Good luck.

64 half pints of Blackberry/ Jalapeno Jelly cooling. 

Canner heating for the next chapter of Freezer cleanout dog food. Next load is Chicken parts and scraps.

Soon as I get the big freezer cleared out, I am going to start ordering meat....

I haven't heard from my friend that went to Cabela's.........I am pretty sure, she came out empty handed.:shrug:

Dh and I popped in an antique place we like to visit. Found a cute table, a nice mantle clock, some great looking candle sticks and a doily!!

I looked at a couple of crocks......Those people have them priced so high, it is ridiculous. Wooden bowls are the same way....out of sight!

How am I supposed to purge and pack, when he is bringing more stuff back here???:nono:

Well, off I go. The canner need me! Have a beautiful day!!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Please don't bother with a pizza box solar oven, they really don't work all that great.

DO try my solar oven, fast, cheap and it works very good:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...s-my-easy-cheap-solar-cooker-bread-today.html

I could only access this link, which is one of my threads on my cookers, if I was signed in.......


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, here we are sitting smack dab on the sleet/ice/snow line. Poured rain all nite; over 2". Now sleeting and wind howling. Good day to get ahead on my bread baking. Hope our more southern friends are keeping safe with all the tornado watches and warnings going on down there right now.

Opened up the ghouse just in time to have to run the heaters...17 predicted for tonight. oops. Got 8 varieties of tomatoes, 4 kinds peppers, 3 kinds onions plus sage which seems to take awhile and 16 cotton seeds for fun. This week will get my vinca and petunia pots started. Nice to get my hands back in the dirt. Lots more to plant but know how things get overgrown in a greenhouse if I get too anxious to plant.

Orchard and the grape vines pruned plus took 50 cuttings of the grapes that chilling so they can scab over. Lawn really getting green. Everywhere mud but, at least, we don't have 4' of frost to come out of the ground here like BIL says he has up in MI.

Ordered 2-3# pkgs. bees. Wow, the price is awful. Our one surviving hive past the bear attack succumbed this winter even with feeding. Baby chicks coming in another week so spring is coming. Really, it is, folks! Got lettuce, beets, carrots planted outdoors in a box so hopefully they aren't gonna drown. Picked first of last falls spinach planting. White bean/spinach soup was yummy.

DIL's birthday the 24th but will celebrate Tues as she is off on orders to Guatemala again for 6 mos. on Thursday. Son to NM for a Bataan memorial marathon with his buds at the Fort 2 days later. We git to babysit the grand dog! Odd as he has never been a runner but has been doing 12 miles every other day with heavy pack. Usually once a week he comes here to run our steep hilly trail to the river and back. She isn't that thrilled to be heading out this time with their new mini homestead and so many plans for garden, goats, chickens. Son and I plan to get some raised beds in and put in small garden for her return. Plus grapes and we have fruit trees and strawberries coming to plant here and at their place. Busy busy


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*TDD*, I haven't heard a word about that guy's followers. Hoping there really weren't as many as he claimed. He could easily have invented some on-line personas and claimed they were followers/subscribers.
Your dogs are so lucky! Gourmet dog food is a win-win. Gets the freezer cleaned out and gives you preps on the shelf for them.
Had to laugh at your dh and the antiquing...sounds just like me. I'm always trying to declutter and streamline things, and yet I keep bringing home goodies!
Glad to hear the hail and predicted possible tornadoes missed you and you got a perfect rain out of it. 
*Homesteader*, thanks for the warning on the pizza box oven - I'll skip it. Checking out your link when I get done posting and am looking forward to seeing your plans. 
*Mutti*, you have been busy! I love hearing about your greenhouse and bees and all. 
*Jo*, so good to see you post. Hi from the west side! 
*Zoo* - I like your plan for the driveway. If you are able to put down multiple layers of rock, from 2" minus down to fines, you should be able to end up with a really well packed drive. You'll still have some maintenance to do on it, but with anything other than asphalt, there's going to be occasional maintenance involved.
*Ann*, sorry to hear you're not feeling your best. Hope it's a simple thyroid med adjustment.

It's raining here today, so no outside work beyond animal chores and bringing in water. Guppy has helped me wash up the last bunch of canning jars I brought home. She hands me each one from the box - saves me bending over and she loves to help.  Final count on them was 4 and a half dozen jars. Most are 1/2 pints and wide mouth pints, and many of them had brand new lids and rings on them. Other than that, haven't done a thing prep related today, just playing with the munchkin and on the internet. Researching a branch on my dad's side that reportedly had one of his every-so-great-grandfather's wives convicted of witchcraft and hung!

March To-Do List:
1. Start my garden seeds in house and winter sowing. *In progress.*
2. Continue weeding raised beds and readying for Spring planting. *trying to get it done in between rainstorms.*
3. Weed flower beds around house and add compost - plan to grow more food amongst the flowers, as well as flowers amongst the food in the main garden.
4. Spread generous layer of compost over the rocky, sandy soil in main garden for corn patch(es), squash, and potatoes.
5. Buy more storage tanks for rain water. *Really did well on this one - 6 275 gallon tanks, 21 55 gallon barrels.*
6. Level ground for swimming pool, scrub metal barn roof, and channel rain water to pool for more water storage.
7. Organize paperwork and file taxes.
8. Get insurance in order and see the dentist again.
9. Figure out what I'll need to budget for living expenses rest of 2014.
10. Clean house roof and gutters of moss and algae, caulk gutters, set up rain water collection system from house roof.
11. If able to get some help for it, build green house frame and install glass. 2-3 person job there.

Looking at my list, I haven't accomplished much so far this month. Better get busy!


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Texasdirtdigger $11K!! That's not happening here I'll patch it... I'm confident LOL

MGM around here even asphalt needs maintenance. Grandpa's drive is constantly needing something and it's terrible, slick and squeals tires! Grandma on the other side has a 50 year old gravel drive that she just dumps gravel on and has rolled every few years.


Everyone is still plugging away like busy bees  We're dragging ourselves along here! Didn't do a lot to prep today, thought about the driveway some more and re-organizing the pantry because we lost a gallon of vinegar and bough more when we didn't need to! (maybe we can count that as stocking up, we didn't go over budget buying it or anything).


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Hi MGM, Hi back to you. We been having some really nice days, but back to rain and windy. More snow in the pass. Good for irrigation this year. 
We have already ordered our 1/4 beef, we get it from my brothers neighbor in Lewis County, so we will drive over to pick it up in Oct. Love driving thur the mountains on Hwy 12. Sure can't wait till the last minute to order your beef. We got the last one. Our daughter will get a 1/4 also. If prices keep going up this may be the farmer's last year to sell beef. 
Sure hope you can find help to get you green house up. You can start so much earlier than we can, we can't put things out till June 1st. I leave my plants on my back patio. It's covered.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*MGM* - I just remembered all those idiots standing behind him. {shudder} and shaking head!

STILL canning dog food.

I went to a so called "Farmers Markert"......It's not, it just a store. But they have some decent produce.

Bought 2 more cases of Blackberries .98 pkg., 24lbs of baby carrots, and, a case of cabbage.

I just froze the BBerries......I am tired of canning and I really didn't have anymore time. I'll work on the carrots this week.

*Zoo* - Yep, $11K.... almost to the penny!

HAPPY ST. PADDY'S DAY ALL. MAY YOU ALL FIND A POT OF GOLD!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I should go back to bed. I allergies are winning (I should try a different med tomorrow....can't be any worse). It's only 9:30 and I'm ready to "kill the kids"....figuratively. So I sat down here to "catch up" and spend 15 min scratching my head.....it all sounds familiar. Finally I realize I'm reading the WRONG PAGE :sob:. I don't dare do anything mildly dangerous today.....if you catch on the evening news tonight about a lady dieing in a tragic spoon accident, it will likely be me eep:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I think I should go back to bed. I allergies are winning (I should try a different med tomorrow....can't be any worse). It's only 9:30 and I'm ready to "kill the kids"....figuratively. So I sat down here to "catch up" and spend 15 min scratching my head.....it all sounds familiar. Finally I realize I'm reading the WRONG PAGE :sob:. I don't dare do anything mildly dangerous today.....if you catch on the evening news tonight about a lady dieing in a tragic spoon accident, it will likely be me eep:


Hugs Jen!

Put in a really long documentary for the kiddos and call it good! REST!

Father and son drove me crazy this weekend....those two make so much work for me that they SHOULD do for themselves...:grumble: I finally lost my cool and got them to move away from the TV...DH made chili, boy sanded the driveway (ice skating rink) got the "new" baby truck to the mechanic. traded the f250 for this nissan frontier...its a cute little truck but with some issues. And the boys thought...."We'll get a standard so Mom wont drive it..." um wrong...I'm the only one who doesnt stall it


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Just read through everyone's posts and feel so, um, lazy!?!

I've done nothing...okay, we have made a couple of trips to Goodwill for drop-off. Other than that NADA! But that's alright, I'll catch up eventually, lol.

Keep up the good work, ya'll! I'll join along at some point, :blossom:


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

We weren't able to get out there and work on the drive today, too cold for me and my shoulder (rotator cuff problem) and wrist (huge cyst in the middle of it) were bothering me too much. We did renew the Costco membership and do some shopping (and walking that we both desperately need) and I got bills paid and plates ordered and automatic bill pay set up for the new truck. We also got some space saver bags for cleaning out the roommate's room (yes I care for her but I don't pay rent and she's my best friend).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Hugs, sweetie!

Feed order made.
picked up 10 5 gal pickle buckets!

Not much else...........
81 today.......30-35 mph winds..

Take good care!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL, well yesterday never improved, but it never got worse, either . Sun's up...it's a new day....will try again,


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Jen - try taking your allergy medicine before you go to bed. Mornings are always the worst and by taking a 24 pill at night you'll wake up with the medicine already in your system.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, Cindy...I'll try that! I think I will just have to slowly make that adjustment, though.....not sure I want to go 12 hours with no meds. Maybe I should just move it to afternoons, adjusting it 6 hours wouldn't take too long.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Jan 15, 2014)

For allergies: If you have access to local, raw honey, take 1 teaspoon a day to keep allergies at bay. "Local honey" is any that is made within about 30 - 40 miles from where you live. The bees pick up the pollen from your area, which they use to make the honey. Then, it's introduced to your system in a way your body can handle it & develop antibodies or whatever against the allergens. 

Hope you find relief from your allergies. I know it can be a pain to deal with! ;-)


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We do the local raw honey, too, but not daily. Maybe I should try to do it straight by the spoonful, I usually do it in tea and coffee....but as a person that doesn't care for sweet drinks, I must not do it often enough. A new "lunchtime" routine...wonder what it will do to my waistline??? But, if my head quits screaming, I could go outside and "walk it off"!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

My dog is one of my allergy triggers so he is banned from my bedroom and when my allergies are on fire I retreat there to read. Pa helps by vacumning everyday...Corgis loose mountains of fur in the spring. Only good for putting out for the birds. For the outside triggers ...oaks especially.. it is Zyrtec everyday at lunch. That timing takes me thru the night and early morning. Works best for me. Coming from MI where there aren't many oaks MO knocked me flat. 90% of our woods is oak with black walnut and cedars thrown in for a little variety. It really helps my eye symptoms when working in the humid greenhouse.

My new oven overbaked my angel food cake for DIL's birthday party tonight, arrrgh. Still had one minute on timer and I could smell it. Not used to oven that actually goes to the right temp and stays there!!! We'll see if I can rescue it when it is cooled. Pa says its fine but he will eat anything that doesn't eat him. When my super taster son arrives we'll check it out. Desert might end up ice cream and homemade fudge sauce. Sure hate to waste a dozen eggs . Saved all the blue ones as she likes them best. We're dorky. I know.

Steaks ready for grill and the chicken enchiladas ready to bake. Will put out the stuff to make steak fijhitas and folks can do it themselves. Mexican rice a la MTM's recipe I tried last week. The bomb...we all love it rolled in homemade tortillas...also her recipe.

Son the phone all excited telling me about his EE order. Now that he has basement he is all eager to do more prepping. Made him some summer sausage yesterday. So easy and good. Good thing he cooks most of their eats with her going for 6 mos. duty. To brag....he won the Governors Medal at shoot this weekend...7th out of 139 shooters!!! Rarely has time to do much practicing.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Mutti - your son and d-i-l sound like winners. With many young people today unable to get it together, its nice to hear about those who are enjoying life and doing the right things.

I have allergies and have had them all my life. At one point they were so bad that when I took my kids to a pediatric allergy speciallist the doctor suggested he treat me too!! I had the various allergy tests and then took allergy shots for many years. I am now no longer suffering daily!!! I still have to avoid triggers and occasionally take otc meds or use my asthma inhaler, but all in all I'm very happy with the results. If you have allergy problems regularly, it would probably be worth the time and money to consult an allergy specialist.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

YEAH....changed OTC allergy meds and I'm doing much better. I have a friend that has to live on OTC (actually her whole family does), she says her allergist told her to change meds every 3-4 months so your body doesn't become "immune" to their effects. Works for them. That spoonful of honey at lunch is going to take some getting use too....a bit sweet!

Sun is out and the air is "warm". I'm itching to get into the garden, so I gave in and took out some egg shells to dump where I'm putting the tomatoes this year. I took a shovel and was able to dig a bit!!! I was able to turn some of the sun bleached leaves on top of the raised beds into the soil. Some parts it felt like I was digging up asphalt! Looked like it, too. But, the sun can now reach the soil and start thawing it out. On the beds that were still too cold/frozen, I scratched a few stripes into the leaves, so the soil is exposed. Maybe tomorrow I will be able to dig there some. Normally, I'm planting cabbage, radishes, and spinach by this time.....maybe in a few weeks. Started a few more seeds. Did a few cabbage so they can have a bit of a jump start....hope to get them in the ground the first of April.

Need to get the boys working on my potato towers.....planting time will be here soon.

Invited myself to the range tonight. DH called saying his Canadian friend wondered if they could shoot pistols tonight. DH is not good at keeping track of what we have to do each night, so he was calling to check the schedule. This "friend" is a supplier that drives down here from Toronto every Monday, works T and W with the company, then drives home on Th, works in his office on Friday!!! Anyways, we have been "corrupting" him by getting him out to shoot trap every other Wednesday at the range. This is an off week for trap....so DH invited him to come out and try pistols, lol. Poor guy has nothing to do but sit in a hotel room waiting for the next day to go back to work. He's actually thinking he might start looking for a range in Canada he can shoot trap at! I don't think they are allowed pistols up there, are they?? May just have to find him a 2nd Amendment shirt as a present when his job down here is over, LOL!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Ground is white again and its still snowing. Supposed to warm up tomorrow so hopefully it will soon be gone.

I spent some time going thru my clothes and have a garage bag full ready to go to the thrift shop. All nice stuff that I wore to the office that I no longer need. I probably kept more than I should have, but at least I made a good start.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone. Had a surprise visit from my younger brother and things have been crazy.

Everyone stay safe and warm!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ohio Dreamer, I have to change allergy meds every few years as I seem to build up a tolerance for them. The only one I've been able to stay on for the last few years is Singulair. Otherwise, two years has been the max on any of them. Doing the local honey thing all winter, tho, so hope it helps this year.

After two terrible windy days, we had a decent, sunny day so dh burned a bunch of tumbleweeds, and I cooked up organ and scrap meat from the goats we butchered so I can finish canning that tonight. My tomato and lettuce seeds are sprouting and this keyboard is acting up!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have lots of reading to do to catch up it seems. I feel like I've been away forever. My brother called me Saturday morning and said he was about 2 hours away. He's a few years younger than me, I'm the oldest of 4. Anyway, I was thoroughly surprised. I haven't seen him in 18 years!!!! He came back from England about 4 years ago when he retired from the navy. We had a wonderful visit.

Happy day!!!!! Our solar panel arrived and is now hooked up!!!!!! Pretty soon I'll be heading to at least 1901!

Dh absolutely loves amazon and lately he has been browsing eBay.

Off for coffee, playing Dora, (we have our austic dgd), then some reading.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I did it! I got the pantry cleaned out of all the bad for us stuff. Fridge is cleaned out too. There are a few things in the freezer but that will be gone, gone, gone by Tuesday. This is a big, huge step for us that will hopefully take care of the few health issues that seem to be lingering.

Another box of stuff is packed and ready to go to Goodwill...then it's on to listing stuff to sell on craigslist. 

This whole simplifying life by getting rid of the clutter and stuff we just accumulate is sorta liberating.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

FIRST DAY OF SPRING!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!! 

Just more canning going on...... another 14 quarts of dog food added. 32 pints of carrots and more to go.

Big male Border Collie got sprayed by a skunk...AGAIN! 
PHEW!! To the max!!

*JMeredith - AMEN*! It is liberating!!

Feed order was delivered late..... So, that will be the job of the day......after work. UGH!

Hope to close on MIL house next week.......Finally!

Have a happy, productive day!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

20 lbs of local organic ground beef is being delivered to my work today, one of my coworker's also lives and works on a ranch and delivers it to a bunch of us. It's a little later this month than I'd planned, but oh well. Need to can either chili or taco meat this weekend. 

In planning for March I forgot morels would be popping! So won't have too much time in the kitchen left. Morel hunting obviously trumps all....

Great job all of you who have been cleaning out extra stuff and unhealthy foods, that's not an easy task, made me think of a goal for April, but I'll wait to post.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

My dear, darling DH did dishes the other night....so I'm spending this a.m. re-seasoning my cast iron. You would think that after nearly 20 years of "Honey, don't use soap" and "Babe, you don't have to scrub those that hard" he'd get the picture. I'm not really complaining though...he does dishes!

Other than that, plans for the day include continuing on with the house hunt. We still have the townhouse as a backup but since we aren't going to be ready to move until late May at the earliest I'm keeping my eyes open for better deals. Ya know, there used to be a time when you started looking several (or at least a few) months in advance to get logistics worked out...apparently not so much anymore. Landlords want you in ASAP...like yesterday ASAP. Lesson learned!

Oh and some crafty type stuff is on the agenda. I've got six shoe boxes that are begging to be made into fabric (or paper) covered storage containers. May even spray paint them since the weather today is gorgeous and the wind is finally down!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have 2 buckets of laundry soaking, I had canned up 28 jars of chicken and pork the other day so need to put those away. Pulled out the summer clothes, need to start putting winter away. Although calling for snow on Tuesday. Dh is going to put some wood blocks under the couch legs to raise it up so that I can store more preps under it.

Have a bone density scan tomorrow, take dgd home and back to sheriffs office for cc.

Told dh we really need to up the preps, make we have as much as possible and are as ready as possible. I just have a strange feeling about the state of this country lately, not to mention what's going on overseas.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Ohio Dreamer, you start your treatments today, right? Thinkin' of you.......


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, Thank you Homesteader. I went and am back home  All of this running back and forth to the hospital is going to put my "prepper gene" in overdrive, lol. Since I don't have the kids with me I spend my time listening to podcasts....DH and I are Jack Spirko junkies.

Came home and found the kids were dutifully working on school!! One was done (she had very little to do when I left) and the other "late starter" 1/2 done. Pulled out a quart of soup to warm up for lunch...boy it smells good!! I need to get more veggie soup put up, it's a great quick grab for lunch. I think I'll work on a list of things I need to pull together to do that next week.


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Visited my local Ace store and used another coupon to stock up on two more flats of pint jars. Stopped in the back and got a box of 100 rounds for my mother's .22 rifle. It's high time DH and I learned to use itâ¦and we found that there's a free public gun range about 20 minutes from the house! As soon as the ---- snow melts, we're hoping to get over there once a week to do target practice. Super excited about this! 
I just cashed in another Amazon gift card from Swagbucks and took advantage of a surprise deal on half-pint jars - they were marked down at 60% off for the day! I got four flats, basically buy 2, get 2 free at that price! I also ordered new supplies for our get home bags and regular first aid kits. I'm eyeing a lovely Leathermanâ¦but it'll have to wait until I get back from Spain. Right now every spare penny goes towards travel funds!! 
We also went to a local scratch and dent store and stocked up like mad on #10 cans of beans, fruit, and other sundries. I'm in love with that store! I got 50lbs of King Arthur organic white flour for $12. $12! I seriously have to restrain myself from hugging the owner every time we shop there. Sadly, DH didn't want to get the box of tomatoes that was going for $.59/pound, even though we go through 2 pints of tomato sauce a weekâ¦next trip, I'm going to remind him of that fact and put my foot down. I'm itching to make sauce so bad. Who would have thought it would become my new addiction?
Lastly - we have maple syrup! I boiled down the first batch yesterday and oh man, did it bring back memories of doing that in my dad's sugar shack when I was a kid. Oh, the sweet and smoky beautiful syrupâ¦we had pancakes this morning and I nearly wept at how good they were with homemade syrup...


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

And of course I forgot to put in the rest of my monthly goals! I'd forget my head some days, I swear!

1. Can up salsa, crockpot refried beans, more tomato sauce, peppers, and whatever else is hiding in my freezer waiting for a date with my canner!
2. Call around to the local farms - get best prices on chicken and beef (no more store crap for this family!)
3. Reassess and reassemble our BOBs and Get Home bags with new items.
4. Clear off snow from the garden beds (since we just had 2 more inches of snow last night!) so they can start warming up
5. Continue to boil down sap - can you can maple syrup for shelf storage?
6. Put together a list of things I can put up in jars using the stuff in my freezers.
7. Get that water storage started in the basement!
8. Make coffee cordial, and start a new batch of strawberry liqueur
9. Make some spice mixes from bookmarked website.
10. If the snow melts enough - get the rain barrel from H's house and get it installed!


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

I'm taking a break out of the wind from pruning fruit trees, so I thought I would add some here. 

I'm about a third done with the pruning - been hitting it hard when I'm not taking the kids to activities.

The apricot tree opened up in full bloom, so I put two strings of Christmas mini lights in it. We are supposed to have some pretty heavy frost the rest of the week. In the past the Christmas lights protected the blossoms and tender fruit down to 20*. I whish those trees listened to the forecast and would hold off.

I went to the local bee keepers meeting Tuesday. The guys that have been in their hives say they have lots of brood in the upper box, but none in the lower, so it is time to switch the stack. So I get to do that on the weekend (if the blasted wind will just slow down.)

A spent the weekend separating and vacuum packing an order from Zaycon foods.

Still need to get the seeds started, but my dad has done his and usually has way too many plants so I'll probably get plants from him. I'm jealous of all of you that have yours going. You are great inspiration!


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tree warming idea - I guess it has to be traditional, not the LEDs? And now I know there's a good reason my next helping of your story is not here already! 


____________________________
Rabbi Hillel â 'That which is hateful to you, do not do to another. That is the whole Law. The rest is commentary.'


----------



## Bret F (May 4, 2004)

I use traditional, I'm guessing LEDs don't produce as much heat. When we use LED's at work, we are always cautioned that heat is the enemy of LEDs.
When I do my work at home, like trimming, planting and what not, it always gave me inspirations for Danged Rocks and I had to pull a paper and pencil out and write down a note. That doesn't happen with this story. Maybe feeling miserable with the wind will inspire me.:doh:


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks. I have thought about deer fencing but not about frosts for new fruit trees so this is appreciated - time to buy old lights at GW !


____________________________
Rabbi Hillel â 'That which is hateful to you, do not do to another. That is the whole Law. The rest is commentary.'


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Jen* - Good thoughts and prayers!

*triana* - I almost always buy my canning jars at ACE. I get rewards, use their loyalty coupons and scarf up when they have a sale. They will let you order them at the sale price with payment in advance. ACE is the place!!! One thing I am kinda bummed about, none of ours carry ammo.

*MGM* - You get that container, yet? 

I sleepily caught a few minutes of Apocalypse Preppers.... Patriot Nurse pointed out something, I never thought of about the N95 masks. She said get lots of them, because you can only wear one for about an hour, and it be effective...due to the condensation in your breath....DUH......makes perfect sense.

More canning.................ONWARD ALL!!:hobbyhors


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I sleepily caught a few minutes of Apocalypse Preppers.... Patriot Nurse pointed out something, I never thought of about the N95 masks. She said get lots of them, because you can only wear one for about an hour, and it be effective...due to the condensation in your breath....DUH......makes perfect sense.


:shocked: That thought never crossed my mind!! Need to get more, only have a small number.

I got so excited about canning soup I did it already, lol. I have some more left over, I think I do it in pints this morning. The smaller sizes will be a great "started kit" for soup. Then I can add to it the "end of life" veggies in the fridge and leftover meat and make it into a meal later.

Cookie Booth again today. This time we set up at Lowes, a town over. So we are going early to do some veggie shopping. I really hate the produce department at the store here in my town. All the produce is picture perfect.....and priced like a night at the Oscars! I can't afford $10 for 10 magazine cover worthy oranges :Bawling:. I'll take the 5# bag of "blue collar" oranges for $3-4, please.

DH and DS are off at church hanging out in the bus garage with "the guys". They are building bunk bed kits for the church camp. Next few Saturdays then other groups will take them to the camp and set them up. I think DS's Scout Troop (sponcerd by our church) is going to help with that part. For all the things DS does that drives me insane batty (he's a typical teen) he sure have a heart to help others (just not Mom or Dad, LOL!)


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

TDD - I'm beginning to fall in love with my Ace store. I hadn't been in there in ages since we found some of the prices too expensive. But now that I know they've got good ammo prices, I'll be sure to be there a lot more often! I also picked up my very own Swiss Army camping knife yesterday! It was on sale and because they only had the display knife left, I got another discount because they couldn't find the box it went in. I love locally run stores!

OhioDreamer - I know what you mean about the produce prices. We have a nearby scratch and dent store that carries bulk produce and I grab as much as DH can tolerate and freeze and dehydrate to my heart's content for blue collar prices...

My hubby just finished canning up a huge batch of salsa - 8 pints of medium and 6 of the "so hot it'll melt your tongue" hot. I scored a box of tomatoes (36 pounds!) for $18 and what didn't go in the salsa is now cooking down to sauce for canning as well. I love all the pretty jars that are starting to line my shelves again&#8230;"pantry porn" is in full swing in my house! I also scored big on two big containers of sage, which is currently drying in my dehydrator in the living room. The house smells sooooo good.

Not quite on the prepping front, but on the "whole house preparedness" front - just reorganized a bunch of little shelves in the space between our bedroom and living room. Got rid of a bunch of little knickknacks and misplaced items that have been cluttering them up for a while and made room for more books (the ones stacked in the downstairs hallway because I have no more bookshelves!). I also reorganized the entertainment center and discovered there is plenty of room for 4 flats of canning jars to fit on one of the shelves! I guess I found where I'll start putting stuff when my pantry begins to overflow! The sap is merrily boiling away outside as well - another 8 gallons collected in the last two days. Tonight I'm going to go through my mother's returnables and take out the 2 liter soda bottles, wash and fill them with water. Maybe if I make lemon squares for dessert, DH will be more easily persuaded to carry them to the basement and store them for me?

Time to get started on putting the tomatoes through the food mill&#8230;I feel so accomplished with these little steps! Hope everyone's weekend is going well and full of laughter, family, and fun!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Gonna ask you all for good vibes, happy thoughts, prayers, whatever you can spare....

We're going to look at another house tomorrow. Rent-to-own, built in 1882 (recently remodeled), in town but with a big lot (for in town)...I'm already in love with it from the pictures. BUT I've not yet gotten the paperwork/terms. I'm hoping (oh please, oh please) that it's doable for us. We have less to put down than they usually ask for but our monthly income (i.e. ability to pay) more than makes up for it. I really, really want this to work. Bad.

In other news...more stuff packed up and two boxes of kitchen goods (dishes, pans, etc) that we never use and/or don't need are heading to my BIL and SIL. They foster and have 4 little ones under 6 and a teenager at home...and not an unbreakable dish in the house, lol. So we're giving them the 16 place settings of Corel that we don't use and a bunch of other kitchen stuff. Clears out space for me, helps them immensely.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jen...hope you're doing well. Don't tire yourself out too much.

Our new panel is up and working great. We just don't have enough things to run. Dh is looking at rigging up a small 12 volt cooler to use in summer instead of always running down to the spring house. One thing I can use now is the small travel iron. I was heating my cast iron one on the wood stove when I needed to iron my quilting and sewing. Now I can use the 400 watt inverter and run the travel iron.

Started at one end of the living room and worked my way around, cleaning, dusting, sorting. Oh my! Also went thru the girls clothes and bagged up what the youngest has outgrown. Hitting the mudroom tomorrow.

Went for bone scan yesterday, I'm starting to feel old. Stopped at thrift store and dropped off donations, and picked up some king size sheets for .50 to tear into strips for the first aid box and got a nice set of miksa(sp) dishes, service for 6, for $5.00. Dh also got a few things. Drop off several bags and leave with some.

Met DD to drop of dgd, she surprised me with a case of the new ball jars in green and 13 buckets that she got from WalMart bakery. You can never have too many buckets or jars.

Got lettuce, spinach, chard up and ready for cold frame. Planned on getting out to garden this coming week, but we might end up in the middle of a snow storm. Will be picking up chicks April 7th.

Told dh we need to look into getting a pig again, succession planting in the garden and really stocking up on supplies, not just food. Although our grocery prices here are ridiculous. Butter and milk are both 3.50, coffee is scary. 

Girls are doing great. We take it day by day.

I really need to get a detailed list together if things that need to be done around here. I still have some dry beans I need to can up. Its so nice to know that I'm not the only one that never puts away the canners.

Everyone who is in the path of the storm that's coming stay safe.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie...prayers, good thoughts, hope all works out for you tomorrow. Good luck!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*JM*- {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{GOOD VIBES}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

*Jen* - Yeah, I know. I only have a dozen or so of the N95's....That was a rude awakening.:smack Just when you think you are on top of it all.......reality comes to visit.

*Triana* - I use my Ccrd reward points, which I pay off monthly, to pick up, consumable preps.....Matches, Butane lighter sticks, Lamp wicks, Lamp Oil, Fels naptha soap, Borax, Washing Soda, etc. and, I do this monthly....No interest and free preps.

Did a canning throw down yesterday...... 2 canners inside and 2 canners outside. 

Did another 64 pints of carrots and 28 more quarts of dog food.:bored:. I was whooped.

Glad I got it all done, the wind is blowing hard out of the North today.....would NOT be a good time, trying to do it, out there.

I have one freezer completely cleaned out....3 more to go.

Dr. apt tomorrow.

******Later********

Ran out to get gas....OMG! when did that sky rocket again??? Went to WM... computer battery kicked the bucket, had to go get another.

Picked up a few cases of canned goods....that I needed for fill.......Looked longingly at the meat counter....but, kept on walking....Unbelievable.

Grabbed a couple of cases of canning flats, regular and wide mouth, and several boxes of canning salt. Mad at my self for not thinking to buy more coffee. I'll do that tomorrow.
3 boxes of ammo...... paid for them with gift cards.  

Set up heating pads and lights.....starting seeds this afternoon.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm having a brain dead moment here. I'm canning, cooking up ground beef, carrots, chili and want to do more kidney beans. I usually cook my beans and then can. I know I read somewhere on here about doing them dry. I can't remember whether to fill the jar 1/3 with beans and then water or fill jar halfway. Could someone please restart my brain. Thanks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I would only do 1/3.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I bought a ham at Aldis for 99Â¢ a pound. I'll cook it up tomorrow and then we can eat off of it for a week or two!! I will use the bone and scraps of ham to can ham & beans again. I'm not sure how many jars I already have but not so many that we won't use more. 

I did chicken in the crockpot yesterday. Two leg quarters and half a breast. Dh only likes white meat and I prefer dark. Both were bought on sale so cost less than buying a whole chicken. I'm doing chicken and noodles for supper tonight.

Do any of you use instant potatoes? Right now potatoes are expensive and not a bit nice so I am thinking of trying instant again. We've never really cared for them, but every once in awhile I'll try them again. Any brand suggestions?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I bit the bullet, I am signed up for CCW class. We will have been back in the US 5 years this year, so I am soon to be eligible for "in state" pricing for the permit (I hate that term....it's a Right, not something I need permission for!!). Doing it in 3 weeks.....before I get too tired from radiation. Also am taking it on a Sunday....so I can have a day of rest before going to a 12 hour class. We are friends with the instructor, in fact he saw me shot last year and was impressed - he knows I'm a newbie. He already told DH I'd pass, lol. Just have to sit through the class, hear about the law, etc and take the written test. I usually do awesome on those kinds of tests.....almost never do they cover anything I haven't heard 1000 times before. Dh is preparing me for what I might see in the class, he said not to be surprised if I see D having to teach some people how to load a magazine, find their safety, mag release, etc!! Some will have never shot a handgun before taking the class :huh:. And here I'm going to the range every week from now till then and putting 50 rounds down, just to tighten up my grouping before class!

Soup's canned, need to label it yet (which is why I turned my computer on in the first place :whistlin. Picked up cabbage at a great price, so I have 7 qts of cabbage turning it's self into sauerkraut on the counter. I'll can that up later this week or over the weekend. Doing it this way is faster, and less potent - since only 2 of us like full strength sauerkraut.

Talked to a lady at church, she's just got back a clear PET scan!!! She's on her 3 attack of cancer (2 breast and now brain). She warned me that about 2 weeks into radiation she was BURNT - front and back!! Miserable to the point that they had her take 3 days off. Good to know, she said the Dr.'s and staff were "right on it" as soon as she mentioned it. So I'm to speak up ASAP! She goes to the same hospital I do....so the advice is very relevant. So that CCW class could be a "pain", LOL...oh well, what happens happens - my life will go on - I will NOT submit to this!

Seedlings are starting to get a good grip on life in the school room. Too bad the weather this weeks will have the ground frozen solid again :bored:. I hate to start anything else....I think it's going to be a late year - or it's going to skip spring and go straight to summer.

Better get off the net...I need to make labels and clean the house. Girl Scouts are here tomorrow after lunch....and I'm gone in the morning....


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie said:


> I'm having a brain dead moment here. I'm canning, cooking up ground beef, carrots, chili and want to do more kidney beans. I usually cook my beans and then can. I know I read somewhere on here about doing them dry. I can't remember whether to fill the jar 1/3 with beans and then water or fill jar halfway. Could someone please restart my brain. Thanks.


What TDD said! I don't eye it any more. I use the markings on the side of the jar!


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

WE GOT IT!!!!!!!!! Thank you soooooo much for the good vibes!

This is a HUGE thing for us (not just because the house is massive, lol). It's close enough to my siblings that we will get to visit more often (same with DH's family). But more importantly, the sheer size of the place makes both DH and myself more comfortable with our plans to foster. The current house has 4 bedrooms but we're on top of each other every where else in the house...new place this will NOT be a problem and the yard is bigger. Oh and it's in walking distance of all the schools, grocery, etc so less wear and tear on vehicles. Also (and this is a BIG deal for me, lol) I get to have chickens again! City regulations allow for up to 10 hens. I'm so loving that idea.

Jen~ CCW is the next big thing to check off my list...but going to wait until after the move. My bro got his CCW in that town and really liked the instructor.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Jessie.....congratulations, congratulations, congratulations!!!!! :thumb: :thumb:
:thumb:. Oh, did I say congratulations!!!!!????


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*Jen* - Keep your vitamins up, especially B-12. When I under went radiation a couple of years ago, I did anything I wanted. Most of the "feeling tired" they talk about, is just from having to go and do it everyday for almost 2 months. Other than that.... cake walk. ( I am not saying a cat nap or two won't be in order!)
Come to think about it, that is when I took tactical shooting and competed in a couple of events.

Also, the concentration needed for your CCW.... will make radiation treatments pale!! LOL!! Just remember....."Center Mass, Baby!!"


*JM *- I am so happy for you!

*MGM* - Check in , MISSY!!

*LM- *That bean to water ratio, work out for you???

Planted 6 flats of 72 each...... 3 Tomato's 3 Peppers, squash and melons are next on the table.

Cool this morning low 30's.....thankfully, the winds are light.

Off to the Dr. a bit later. Happy thoughts, please.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann...the instant potatoes at Emergency Essentials are super good. Just don't fall for their "completes", ugh. We buy a case every fall when they always seem to put them on sale. So handy for a quickie meal...plus for thickening up soup easily,too. Any of the Idahoan brands are good that they carry at WM but pricey. We are lucky to have a Mennonite store nearby and we get super nice, super big 'taters. We got 40# for $9.50 and not a bad one in the bag. So big one is usually enough for both of us! Stored in unheated spare bedroom and just now starting to spout so will waste not, want not and plant them out.

Supposed to be cool-ish here all week so think I'll do up beans. Have a bucket of pintos open that need used up. My lovely new gas stove doesn't overheat the kitchen and we have barely tapped new tank of gas so gonna be economical,too.

Made it a goal to perfect all whole wheat flour bread and finally have found a recipe that works. Rose beautifully and not heavy at all. Only thing I'd change is my choice of honey as not quite sweet enough. Usually use our darker fall honey but just grabbed what Pa was using for his daily oatmeal. Ground extra to make tortillas this week; stashed in freezer. Been so long since I'd even used my Nutrimill. Really does beautiful job. Need to use up this bucket of Golden 86 wheat.

Peeps coming this week so must get out and clean the brooder up and check the heating element. Started some spouts for them..amazing how they really go crazy for them when just hatched. Plus eye exam means road trip. And must get busy and dig out enough bee equipement to make two good setups and get them painted. Plus check for already drawn foundation I can use.Traditional Pa has thrown up his hands in horror and said I don't have to paint them white!!!!!Turquoise? Pink? Orange?


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

TDD..bean ratio worked great. The carrots were gifted from dd(23). There's a wholesale produce place in her town and she knows someone who works there. So I got about 40 pounds from her. Thanks.

Cold here this morning, was up in the sixties 2 days ago and this morning at 21.
We are supposed to get hit with a snow storm starting tonight. I don't mind the snow, but we might get some freezing rain and ice also. I don't like the ice.

Went for bone scan on Friday, mammo in April. The mammogram always naked me nervous. Had a biopsy back a few years, so now always jittery.

While we were out on Friday, stopped at tractor supply with dgd (4, and autistic). She had a ball looking at the chicks and ducklings. Wanted to know how many were hers. We will actually be getting ours on April 7. Can't wait. She did pick out het own gardening gloves and tools. While we were waiting for grandpa at the chicks, this older guy came up and started chatting with dgd. Nice enough guy, dressed all in camo, about late 50's. Looked like a mountain man. He asked where we were from, as I didn't sound like I was from here. Told him been he for 14 years. He asked where, told him what town I lived in. He was telling us about their garden, how his wife saves seeds, and some things they do. Then he asked if we had animals and planted a garden. Told him animals were coming back and yes we did a garden. Next question floored me. He wanted to know if we were preppers. Is there a certain scent we give off? I wad wearing a prairie dress and hiking boots, that might have been it. Funny, I used to get asked if I was a hippie when I go to the co-op dressed like that. At the farm store I guess you're a prepper.

Will be starting garden seeds today and finishing up some laundry. Dh picked up some scrap wood from Lowe's salvage pile and is going to work on putting more shelves in pantry. He told me we need to think of stocking more, and not just food. He came from Cuba and seems to think that rougher times are coming. 

Never made it back to sheriff on Friday for ccw. Hopefully will get there on April 4. I had to locate my dd214. 
This year I am determined to get a deer. I know I can do it. After the year I've had getting a deer should be a piece of cake.

Update...dd gets sentenced on April 4th, sil in court this morning, girls will most likely be back next week.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

TDD.....lots and lots of happy thoughts, good vibes, and more good thoughts!!!!!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats Jessi!!!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Spent today mostly resting in hopes of fending off the cold my DD brought home from school last week. I take my vitamins religiously and by far, have the healthiest diet out of the whole household, so I'm hoping this doesn't progress further than the sore throat and general icky feeling I have now. Earned some cash babysitting (still doing that actually eep: ) to go to traveling expenses in May..usually I trade her for haircuts since she owns a salon, but she handed me cash today. I'm thinking blueberry pancakes are on the menu tonight - quick and easy, and what kid can say no to that?
I haven't done much prepping-wise other than to read informational articles online and bookmark recipes for next month's menu plan. I also made the decision to mail the pints of homemade maple syrup to my friend in Spain rather than take my chances in customs and having it confiscated. I'll probably do that on Thursday when I go out for my dr.'s appt. I'm so ready for this snow to finally melt, but DH just told me there's another storm predicted for Wednesday gre: 
Good health and luck vibes to everyone!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jess*, wonderful! I was sending positive thoughts your way. 
*Jen*, awesome on the CCW class. You're still in my ongoing prayers for your radiation treatments. :angel: My next goal is to take the Oregon CCW class so I don't have to take my gun off every time I go to Portland or the Coast. My WA CCW isn't valid in OR. 
*TDD*, My storage container is here, being unloaded as I type this. I called them today because I hadn't heard a word all last week. I did make it a little easier on them this time - hitched up the horse trailer and moved it out of the way. I'll move it back afterwards.

Haven't done much in the way of preps over the last week. After having Guppy until Tuesday afternoon, I was exhausted! Ended up with a migraine and had to reschedule lunch with my aunt on Wed (this Wed instead). Then my brother called and asked if I wanted to go on a ride along with him on Friday. He hauls heavy equipment to job sites, and I'd told him a while back that I'd love to go along some time and see what he does. So I met him at the yard at 0-dark-thirty and we headed to Florence, OR to pick up a huge fork lift thingie (it has a name I can't remember, lol) and deliver it to the docks at Astoria, then take another piece of equipment back to the yard. It was a really beautiful day for a road trip, and I got to see some country I'd never traveled through before. I was really impressed with my brother's skill - it's a very physically demanding job and he has to know how to run all kinds of equipment. Had a great time talking with him all day, too. He's my favorite big brother. 

After riding along for over 12 hours, and not sleeping the night before because I was afraid I'd oversleep, I was ready to drop by the time I got home and did chores. I didn't do much over the weekend - a little weeding and such, but mostly was pretty much a slug. I'm trying to get going and do more today, but my tummy is unhappy and I just don't feel very well. Blech! I have so much that I want to get done.

Along with taking delivery of the storage container today, I want to finally get my pipe repaired so I can start cleaning out the 55 gallon barrels. I'm just hoping that I don't find any more broken pipes when I pressurize the system again. I tried to keep the pump house warm enough during the freezes, but I won't know for sure until I turn everything back on. I have my propane torch ready, but don't think I should get involved with it until after the container is set and the driver leaves, and until I'm sure my tummy is settled again.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Still not much going on outside, the earth is too frozen to do a lot right now.

We did get our seeds so that's some gardening progress.

I think we're going to can some pasta sauce this week. That will pass a cold evening and give us some easy meals.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, it took nearly 2 hours for the driver to get the container jockeyed into place - it was nearly dark by the time he finished. However, it was perfectly level and right where I wanted it, so it's all good. I moved a few totes from the house, but still was feeling pretty punky, so I called it a night. Hoping to feel back to normal in the morning.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM- WOOPIE!!!!!

Another cold morning here......strong winds.

Dr. apt went well.....still waiting for a couple of tests.

Washing canned food jars, so ....I can put them away.( Not my favorite part)

Deciding on what's next....

Gotta run.... busy day at work today.

Hugs and love to all!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

TDD....glad Dr appt went well, prayers for perfect test results. I agree, washing the jars before putting them away is my least favorite part of canning.

MGM....way to go. Do you feel like you work harder since you retired? 

Its snowing, again!!!:sob::grumble: How many shadows did that old groundhog see away?:grumble::sob::grumble:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I wrote a nice long post yesterday then stepped away from the computer to have Girl scout and forgot to hit "post" :hammer: so I lost it. So in a nut shell....

Jessi - CONGRATS!! Now that that stress is over the real work (packing) begins.

All - thank you for your thoughts and prayer, they are working. I am feeling good and chugging along....only 32 more days to go......not that I'm counting, lol.

TDD - B12, I bought some this morning and took it! 3 months ago you could have gotten me to take a vitamin pill if you paid me. But after seeing how different I feel on Vit D....well, I'm no longer a skeptic. Your advise fell on futile ears :thumb:......Now I wonder how many people have been telling me this and I just didn't listen:facepalm:

I have to run-run-run again today, but tomorrow I will have down time.....to plot my next move


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jen*, glad to hear you're still on the go and feeling well. Prayers work!

*LM*, Some days, I'd gladly go back to work to get some rest, lol. Then I remember that it's okay to take a day or 2 off and do nothing! More than 1-2 days, though, isn't okay - I'll end up vegetating.  I'll not complain about my 50's and rain after seeing what so many of you are putting up with. It's nearly April and still snowing? :runforhills:

I'm feeling so much better today. The weather's not as nice, but at least it's not steady rain, so I can still get outside and move more stuff into the shipping container. I have a living room full of empty canning jars, Rubbermaid totes and much more to go out, but decided to take a quick lunch break first. I need another cup of coffee!

So far today, I've hauled in water, strained it, boiled some up for dishes and filled the washer for laundry. The dishes are done, laundry in progress - will take the afternoon to finish. I've also emptied about a 1/4 of the back bedroom. I'm so looking forward to getting it emptied out and painted, then turned into a real guest room!

This afternoon, I hope to get more stuff into the container, fix my pipe, haul a lot more water, finish laundry, sharpen my shovels, and a few more things I know are on my list, but I can't think of right now.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Who ordered the snow? And wind?

It was delivered to the wrong place!!! Spent today running errands, meeting with the IEP folks (for the eldest) and picking up packing necessities. Now that we have boxes and paper aplenty I get to start loading stuff up. We aren't moving until the last weekend in May but I've played this game enough to know that time just skips on along all quick and jolly when you need it to be a little slower.

Found all my saved seeds from last year, repacked them and have them waiting for next (should still be viable). Did some research on the new schools for the kiddos (acceptable...not outstanding but acceptable). Spent (and lost) an hour on the phone with the IRS discussing the fact that they owe us $4700-7200 from 2012...funny how they aren't so fast to get it back to you, eh? Get to play that game again come the beginning of May.

Glad (and sad) to see that we aren't the only ones suffering Ma Nature's moodiness but know that everyone else is feeling the same. Just waiting on "The Long Winter" to be done, done, done.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got a call from my doctor, seems the bone density scan I had done on Friday revealed something. I now have an appt on Monday for some labs and tests. Please keep me in your prayers. Thanks.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Praying LM.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My bone density tests last fall were not good. The recommendation was to increase calcium and vitamin D substantially and to exercise. That's why I've been forcing myself to get on the treadmill most days.

Regarding the XP operating system I've decided to just keep running it as long as I can. My computer is 6 years old and the cost of updating to a new system would be better spent buying a new computer. So I'll keep using XP until it all crashes then buy a new computer. Not a first choice, but I believe that's the best financial decision. The reason I have XP is I paid extra for it to avoid Vista which is/was always a crappy system so it doesn't make sense to pay to have Vista reinstalled.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

*LM & Ann* - Me too, on the BD test. Vitamin D, Calcium and exercise......at least 30 minutes of walking.... weight bearing exercise a day.

All of our Vit. D will go up when we can FINALLY get out in the flippin SUNSHINE!!!:hohum:

The flats I planted are a peekin thru!! Tee he!!!

Dh informed me, we may look at more land soon.....:grumble: How did I get here????

He closes on his mom's house tomorrow!! Can I get a " Hallelujah!!":bouncy:

We had Frost yesterday and the day before......we should be long past that by now.....down here. Cool again today.....them warm ....so they say.

Still washing full jars. Checking sales.


Off I go.... Have a blessed day!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

LM - You're in my thoughtsâ¦

TDD - Congrats on closing! That's HUGE in this real estate market. Good luck in the land search as well.

Ran out of time yesterday to try my hand at canning potatoes, so my 3 y/o son "helped" me slice them and fill two dehydrators worth. Thankfully my sage finished just in time to start the potatoes! I also hand juiced 3 bags of limes - barely 4 pints of juice, but it'll sit nicely in the freezer until this summer for homemade "limeaide". I'm trying hard to get the embroidery done on my DS's baby quilt before he turns four in Juneâ¦and with this snow storm bearing down on us, I might just find that time. I'd just rather be knitting right now - so much more portable than a twin sized quilt!

I finally bit the bullet and bought myself an electric toothbrush. My teeth are not getting any better and if I inherit my mother's dental issues, I'm going to be grateful that I invested in oral care NOW, rather than deal with the consequences later. I also have a dentist appointment tomorrow to get a sore tooth looked atâ¦which I'm not thrilled about. I don't hate the dentist, just those scrappy, pokey instruments he uses. 

Lastly, it's my DD's first play tonight! It's a kindergarten rendition of The Three Little Pigs Opera, and she's going to be wonderful! I can't believe she's going to be 6 this year! Wish her some "break a leg" vibes, please? :banana:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

triana - I inherited my parents bad teeth too! I've been using an electric toothbrush for several years now and it has made a big difference. Best of luck to your daughter in her theatrical debut!! 

lindamarie - hoping that your treatment is exercise and sunshine!

We're looking at snow, sleet, and freezing rain Friday through Sunday. Unfortunately, our wood won't last that long!  We do keep a rack set aside for emergencies like a power outage. We'll have to use some of that expensive fuel oil and bundle up for hopefully only a few more weeks! I am really tired of the cold!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

triana.....piggy good vibes from here. Hope she has a great time!!!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

LM, hope things go well when the girls come back. At least you've had a break and some 'me' time. 

Watching a neighbor's grandson today. For once, he's playing outside, something he rarely does at home. Mostly plays on his Nintendo DS. He's 10, almost 11 so I can just turn him loose and check on him every little while. 

Canned a batch of goat meat scraps for dogfood, have a pan of tomatoes, onion, peppers and garlic all cut up and ready to blend, cook and can for salsa. All freebies from our veggie vendor. DH went to pick up hay and baby furniture and supplies from his cousin's dd, so he's out of the way and I can just sort and can. 

Everyone try to be patient, spring HAS to be here soon, right?


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I got some supplies to can some pasta sauce for quick dinners and another packet of seeds.

I still need to research a little more and decide where I'm going to plant everything.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Dd got out of the hospital this morning less than 24 hours after surgery. In my opinion that is way too soon especially when you live 2 hours from the hospital. Unfortuntely my opinion was not consulted! I baked a batch of brownies and will take them to her tomorrow. If she wants I will pick up a broasted chicken and some deli salads for their dinner. She has definite ideas of what she does and does not want which is fine with me. You know where you stand with her!


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your trials and triumphs - you all rock! Makes me feel like we are just a little ways down the dirt road, instead of miles and miles. DH and I were sure glad for all our preps when the IRS seized our bank account (Twice so far this year). if there had not been food for us and the animals put away, and cash on hand, I think we might have panicked. Instead, we got some professional help from Tax Defense Network and they are getting us back on track. I never had any problem doing our taxes until we got into farming; the instructions for that form alone is 32 pages! Anyway, I just wanted to say thanks for putting yourselves out there on here. I enjoy feeling a part of this community which is bigger than you think it is.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Prayers for all of you with medical issues. 

I'm hoping the long winter comes to an end soon....my hands are dry and chapped from so many mornings of milking at minus temps! The wind the past couple days has been brutal...but typical in March just that temps are lower than expected.

Some preps like filling the oil tank...DONE! (hot water) Firewood was ordered last week, not delivered yet...Hillary Pigness has a date with death April 19. Stupid Moo is still growing and still behaving himself mostly so we'll keep on growing him.

I need to visit my parents next week and help Mom get the tomatoes started, the rest I will do here at home...she has good southern sliding glass door for tomato starting.

Still need to do state income tax, call ins. co about PCP.

I havent been to the doctor in almost 15 years....the dentist hasnt seen me in 23 years!
I'm blessed with my health and good teeth! BUT its time...and I intend to be clear about my view of not taking meds until last resort....and no unnecessary tests!

Doctor/Dentist phobic....slightly!:shrug:

Happy Spring....(maybe?)


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Dd got out of the hospital this morning less than 24 hours after surgery.


I'm having my back surgery next Tuesday. The dr said it would be a one night stay but when I went for my pre-op the nurse said that I would probably not go to a "room", would instead stay in recovery, and would go home in less than 24 hours. Sounds like once I'm awake, they will have me up and walking. Once I can walk, climb a couple stairs, and use the bathroom, they will kick me out! MIL was in the hospital recently for a blood problem. When her last test came back negative at 7 in the evening, they kicked her out!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

He did it...ran the whole 25th Memorial Bataan Death March marathon with 40# pack in army boots. Arrrrgh. Makes me tired to talk of it. Blisters getting better and his calf muscles are back to working again! Proud of him. His buddies from the fort actually outran some of the "elite" military groups. They had fun but he forgot to get me that Alien bobblehead at Roswell on his way home!!!! Says he's gonna do it again next year.
f
DIL now down in S. America until June 28th. Finally getting her emails. Need to get a note off to her. Has her garden layout all worked up for me and Jesse...nothing like an instant garden when you come home. Hard for her to have to miss lst spring on their new homestead.

We're like to blow away today. 40-50mph wind gusts. Making 55 degrees feel like 30. Every time I look at my greenhouse I'm sooo glad we opted for the wiggleworm instead of stapling on the cover. This has been the windiest winter/spring ever around here. Way too many dummies burning down their houses and sheds......

Got the trial pkg. of My Patriot Supply's new line of storage meals. Pretty tasty. We generally cook from scratch but I can see buying some for occasional use.

Got new brood boxes for the two pkgs of bees that are coming soon. Mr. Bear destroyed almost all hives except supers we hadn't put on yet. Anything to do with bees is so high $ now. Pa has given up and said I can paint them whatever color I want...veering towards turquoise. Today we picked up our 10 Amercauna pullet chicks.Fun to see how they take right to wheat spouts All different colors so hoping for more than blue eggs this time.

Two hundred strawberry plants in cold storage waiting to be planted plus 10 blueberries and I potted up the 10 new hostas in the ghouse. Supposed to hit 70 on Sunday...yet Pa is going out to bring some more wood up for the boiler. Since the wood pile was dumped on part of my garden we are trying hard to get that mess cleaned up. Glad son can come every week with his young strong back!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Bought 12 lbs. of seed potatoes today. I probably will buy more later, but that's a good start. Its still too cold to think of anything outside. Yesterday we had 50 mph winds all day and half the night. Today its cooler and light rain -- YEAH -- moisture falling from the sky and its not white variety. Bad news is the white variety is in the forecast!!

My tomatoes are looking good but getting leggy. They always do as I don't have grow lights just a south window. Another week and I will need to transplant which I hate doing. My peppers never came up so guess I'll have to either do without this year or buy plants. Dh won't eat anything that has the hint of a pepper in it so guess doing without will work. I still have quite a few in the freezer. One of my sweet potatoes is beginning to vine and the other has a lot of leaves coming on.

I got rid of all my small crappy tomato supports a few years ago but wish I had them back. My sister used those supports and planted peas around them. They are strong enough and about the right height for peas. I'm going to watch garage sales and try to pick up a bunch to use for peas. They are worthless for tomatoes. My tomato cages made from 5" high field fence supported by two T-posts.

Did a bit of sewing yesterday. Have an apron done except for the pockets and have them cut out ready to apply. I want to cut out two more aprons from fabric I bought a couple weeks ago. Its been laying on the dining room table waiting until the thrift shop stuff got hauled away so I had room to cut it out. That stuff went today so I can now see the table again.

Dd is having a very rough day today i.e. 2 days post surgery. I took her a batch of brownies and would have taken supper for them, but she wouldn't answer her phone so I could not get her okay. The brownies I left on her back porch and then left a message on the cell phone. She called her dad to say thank you much later in the day. I just love her partner as he's so good to dd and I totally trust him to take care of her.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

It just occurred to me that by canning up some pasta sauce for quick meals, we can free up some time that would be spent making dinner. So I might be able to get the spouse to help with the fence.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

LM, hang in there. Sending you prayers and good vibes for good test results. 

Not much time tonight, leaving in the morning for Denver for son's gf's portfolio display. Part of her graduation requirements. I looked at her portfolio on line and think it will be wonderful. Now, just hope she gets a good job!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Ann..don't give up on your peppers. They can be be very slow to come up and generally need added heat. Either ghouse or heat pad. I use an old heating pad under my flat and they still often take 3 weeks. Very sulky. Since they can't stand a teeniest bit of cold you still have time to replant and have a bounteous harvest come August.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Got ins. taken care of and DD meds....
Have 4 goats going to Mass. for auction...

Had an unexpected but much appreciated load of "food pantry waste" yesterday---filled my subaru!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow....isn't it amazing how much one can fit in a Subaru or a sidekick. I have hauled hay, feed sacks, propane, chickens, a calf and a goat. Not all at the same time but I can fit a lot in my little car.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have hauled all that! but my hatchback latch broke last weekend....poor old girl is falling to pieces! I'm using the back door and folding seats down...to cheap to fix the latch!


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bleh&#8230;I got sick despite my best efforts. DH finally put his foot down and I've been "grounded" to the couch and bed while he cooks and "cleans" and takes care of the kids. My mind is antsy to get back to what I was doing&#8230;but my body is definitely grateful for the mandatory rest. 
My daughter did so well in her play. She is such a ham in public though, and when the other pigs came up to take their bows, she decided to be different and made a beautiful little curtsey worthy of royalty :clap: I'm going to have my hands full with her, I can guarantee that!

In my errand running yesterday, I stopped at the hardware store and picked up more 9mm rounds - they were all out of .22 ammo. Boo. I also picked up a few small ball compasses for the kids' GHBs. My son loves to watch the needle spin whenever he moves. I also grabbed a long planter for my kitchen table because my basil plants have REALLY gotten out of control in their growth and are getting very root bound in their current container. I also picked up yet another flat of pint jars&#8230;but DH is now firmly in the "can EVERYTHING that doesn't move" mindset, so he's no longer complaining about the purchase. 

I hope everyone is doing well today and that sunshine and exercise is the treatment for all that ails us. Lastly&#8230;my toothbrush arrives today! Is it weird to be so excited about a toothbrush?? :hrm:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

lindamarie - hoping for a smooth transition with the grands! 

It's been 12 days since I started seeds. The basil and dwarf marigolds are up. All of the tomatoes are up except DH's favorite, Rutgers. Finally got a sweet bell pepper seed up but none of DH's hot peppers have made an appearance.

The next door neighbor managed to destroy their rental home by smoking while using an oxygen concentrator! I am so ready to get out of here!!:runforhills:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:run:triana - I can't find "nine's or 22"s either here. Been that way for months and months. Oh, and definitely add 380's to that list..

Cindy - Good lawd!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm running TDD's hours today, lol. I have 2 loads of wash hung, bed stripped and washing, cabbage/cheater sauerkraut canned, meat cut to can later, and am now waiting for my kids to get up so I can vacuum then run to the hospital. 

Allergy headache has been in full swing this weekend.....but I beat it out of bed this morning, lol. It's just now catching up to me


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

we had snow yesterday which made the road a soggy, muddy mess so didn't get to Dr today. Rescheduled for Friday.

tomatoes, lettuce, broccoli and red cabbage up. We planted about 125 tomato plants all heirloom. Need to get onions, peas, and greens out and in ground, but we keep getting snow.

today its beautiful and sunny almost 60. Finally getting around to setting up the extra stove. Way back we were gifted a 5-burner gas stove, only problem it gas electronic start. Can't use it because of the solar. But it is now sitting in what is the outside laundry area/ summer kitchen. Don't need electricity to light and use the burners only the oven. So now I have an extra stove to do all the canning on and the kitchen won't get so hot. We already had a work table out there, water and utility sinks. I am so happy.

chicks should be here next week, feed store us not even sure if they're getting any, they were, then no. Now it seems its back on again, but limited. 

brands are doing good. They are wanting to come back. Not sure what's going to happen to DD, I'm trying my best to hold it together. Trying to keep busy. Even tried to reach myself to knit yesterday. :smack :smack I'm going to need a lot of coffee and chocolate for that. I thought knitting was supposed to relieve stress?

have a great day everyone. Whoever is holding spring hostage.....i will pay the ransom!!!!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its very windy here today. Temps are decent but wind makes it seem cold. Temps are supposed to drop to 22 tonight. Of course, the change from 70's now to 22 tonight likely will result in severe storms. Got to get downstairs and clean out the shelter area, repack bug out bags, organize stuff to go down if there is a warning. I hate tornados. The Dakotas are getting hammered with a blizzard today so I'm thankful we just have wind at the moment.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Still need to get out in the garden and get the spinach & lettuce started. Beautiful here today...near 60 (kids are in t-shirts and shorts, lol). Will be pretty again tomorrow....then the spring rains start. THAT'S my motivation for getting the seeds in.

Beef and cabbage all canned (7 qt cabbage, 16 pts of beef), laundry in and folded, my bff stopped by and picked up the 3 bales of straw we had in the shed!!! I was given them for free and just never used them.....she has chickens, no more bedding, and no money (and I now have a dozen "free range" eggs, lol. I tease her because they are all colors....that they are officially" Free Range, Jewish, Easter eggs" - she thinks that's funny, too. If she labeled them that way she could get $6 a dozen from the "city people" ). DD then promptly went out to the shed and "did her thing". That girl can clean, sort and organize anything....except her room, lol. Shed is now totally clean and useable again!!!

Okay....one more cup of coffee then I'll get on the seeds....


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I've not posted in a while! Oops! We've been swamped with stuff going on. I've been working more and more which is nice. (Especially on payday!) I've also picked up some freelance work here and there and my reselling business is starting to pick back up now that yard sales are starting back. This means that I'll be able to find more prep type items at the yard sales and be able to afford to restock our pantry.

Yesterday, Dh and I spent the day completing our pasture expansion. We had been wanting to open up our future milk cow "Bella"'s field for a while now and finished running the fence yesterday. She and her little wether friend were released into it and kicked up their heels all over the place! 

I'm trying to be patient and wait for the best days to start seedlings. I'm a little late getting started and missed the March dates so now I'm trying to wait for April 6&7 to get them going. We always have a late frost that we lose plants to so maybe this is for the best that I'm late. I'll start them inside and then move them out to my greenhouse. My brother has asked me to start some for him as well so my little greenhouse will be full this year. 

We're still waiting for the electric company to dump some wood chips this year. Hopefully, they'll get to us soon.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Have finished my "prepping" for my back surgery this afternoon! I dusted and vacced upstairs and down, mopped the downstairs floors, everything is put away, the dishes are washed, the clothes are washed, and the sheets and towels have been changed. DH said I should have surgery more often!!

DH has written instructions on how to feed the cats, how to set up recordings on the DVR, and how to fix my oatmeal (the most important of all the instructions!!). There are plenty of pizzas in the freezer and we reviewed how to make a grilled cheese sandwich!!

So I think we are set! Everyone stay out of trouble while I'm out of commission - hopefully just a couple days!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Cindy.....good thoughts and prayers for you today. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I bet Triana is getting buckets of sap! 20's at night 40's during the day...Awesome sap weather!

Goodluck Cindy!

Lots of melting going on and MUD! Dirty time of year and as the snow melts I can see I'm going to have months of yard work.....ugh...seed starting soon


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow...when we lived in Vermont we dreaded mud season


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

First off...hello everyone! I am new to the forum and have enjoyed reading everyone's posts. How do you guys keep track of who is who and who is doing what? lol 

I feel lost already. Except for Cindy....hope everything went smoothly for you today. Prayers for a speedy recovery. 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

hi jalynn73. Welcome!!!!! I joined back in June or July. Actually can't remember. I feel like I've been here forever. Everyone made me feel welcome. This place is like a second home to me. There's lots of advice, help, and sharing. 

lots of cyber hugs and cups of tea right when you really need them. These ladies have helped me thru some tough times and never judged.

don't be afraid to ask a question, I asked plenty and was never made to feel like it was a stupid question. As far as keeping track, my solution is lots of coffee.

welcome, jump right in.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

A little late but thinking of you Cindy! Hope all went well.

Welcome jaylynn, just jump right in!

We've been up to nothing but packing, packing and more packing. DH tackled the library, packed it all and brought it downstairs (stuck in in the youngest kiddo's old room, both kiddos are bunked in the same room for the indefinite future...discovered it cuts down on fighting big time between them). Everything is going in that room. I tackled all my sewing, knitting and crafting supplies as well as the kitchen. Decided to pack it all up and leave out minimum dishes (just what we need for one meal) since we're so far away from family they rarely come for visits and we don't know a soul here even after 8 months. :ashamed:

Still have quite a bit to go but are cutting down on a lot of future packing by eating up everything in the pantry. Don't like doing it like this really, leaves me feeling exposed not having months of groceries stocked up. Still have WAY more meat in the freezer than we'll be able to polish off in 2 months but that's alright. Socking back the usual stocking up money (and what I'd normally spend buying loss leaders) so I can hit the stores with a vengeance after the move. Best part is that the farmer's markets should be buzzing good by then so I plan on buying tons of fresh and just canning it instead of buying pre-canned goods. 

Still debating on whether or not to start some tomatoes (and cukes) or just buy plants once the move is done.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all, (and welcome, JaLynn) - just wanted to say I started the April thread, so I'll see ya there!

Cindy, hope things went well with back surgery and you're feeling much better.


----------

